# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Abril 2010



## Vince (1 Abr 2010 às 00:22)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Hazores (1 Abr 2010 às 00:44)

boa noite,

pela ilha Terceira, céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando-se às vezes encoberto, vento fraco do quadrante norte.


----------



## Knyght (2 Abr 2010 às 22:11)

Noite fresquinha pelo Funchal atendendo ao belo dia de sol que deu. Bom para gripes já tive de cama


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Abr 2010 às 23:00)

Boa noite!

Esta foi uma sexta feira santa de Sol com o céu a apresentar-se aqui na Lagoa Geralmente pouco nublado.

Tmin - 12,3ºC
Tmax - 21,7ºC

Actual:

14,3ºC, 74 % Hr, 1024,1 Hpa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (3 Abr 2010 às 06:01)

Boas!

Por aqui depois de um dia ameno e bom cai agora a chuva. As previsões dão chuva para Domingo nos Açores. Mas essa chuva não é nada por aí e além...

Temperatura local: 12 °C


----------



## Knyght (3 Abr 2010 às 19:00)

Funchal 19.5ºC 1014hpa 0.6m/s
Altitude 6ºC 51º à 13.8m/s


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Abr 2010 às 22:31)

Boa noite!

Por aqui foi um dia um pouco mais frio e mais nublado que os anteriores mas mesmo assim sem chuva. 

Tmin - 12,9ºC
Tmax - 17,4ºC

Actual :

13,4ºC, 76% Hr, 1026,6 hpa


----------



## Knyght (4 Abr 2010 às 13:36)

Boas Amigos Azoreanos
Pela Madeira esta tudo mais o menos calmo, contudo com 10ºC de diferença entre o dia e a noite valores algo anormais e que vai provocando nos menos preparados alguma doença.

Contudo para vós:
A Partir de Agora já deve começar em Aguaceiros fracos no grupo Oriental








Sendo o mais preocupante este cenário amanhã pelas vossas 18h +- no grupo ocidental.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (4 Abr 2010 às 17:21)

Knyght disse:


> Boas Amigos Azoreanos
> Pela Madeira esta tudo mais o menos calmo, contudo com 10ºC de diferença entre o dia e a noite valores algo anormais e que vai provocando nos menos preparados alguma doença.
> 
> 
> Sendo o mais preocupante este cenário amanhã pelas vossas 18h +- no grupo ocidental.



Boas.

Bastante esclarecedor este modelo, mas prefiro o nacional.
De facto essa madrugada passada já chuviscou qualquer coisa. Por agora o céu alterna entre o encoberto a meio nublado. Chuvisco só para a Serra onde está completamente enevoada.

Inclusivé para amanhã Segunda-Feira espera-se chuva contínua para todo o arquipélago.

Para os próximos dias aqui para os Açores eles dão nevoeiros e neblinas abundantes com chuva que será forte a partir do Grupo Ocidental e estendendo-se posteriormente aos restantes grupos.
Essa semana parece que irá ser meio molhada tanto para os Açores como para a Madeira. 

Temperatura local: 15:C


----------



## Knyght (4 Abr 2010 às 17:31)

Pelo Hirlam não está previsto chuva para a Madeira para esta semana nem pelo WRF contudo choveu em alguns pontos da região esta noite.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (4 Abr 2010 às 22:00)

Boas!

Pelo menos até 6feira as previsões para os Açores são de chuva, nevoeiros e neblinas.

De certeza absoluta que os vôos domésticos realizados aqui entre as outras diversas ilhas, bem como as ligações aéreas locais com os Estados Unidos e Canadá irão ser canceladas, como já é típico da praxe cada vez que o tempo de "capacete" e chuvoso se instala aqui pelos Açores.

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra Moderado a Fresco de Sueste (20-40km/h)

O nevoeiro e a chuva ainda não chegaram mas estima-se que chegue já pelas 4. da manhã locais.

O AA que andou aqui a rondar esta semana pelos Açores, despede-se de nós indo migrar agora para uma latitude mais próxima da Madeira e de Portugal Continental.

Temperatura local: 14.C


----------



## Hazores (5 Abr 2010 às 11:54)

bom dia,

como já foi dito por aqui, depois de uma semana de Primavera a roçar o Verão, voltou o Inverno as neblinas já se fazem sentir, assim como a humidade existente no ar, a chuva também já deu um ar da sua graça, contudo a precipitação mais forte está prevista para esta tarde e madrugada, sendo que a protecção civil e o IM já lançaram um alerta amarelo em relação à precipitção.

deixo-vos aqui o comunicado:

Protecção Civil: precipitação forte nos Grupos Ocidental e Central 

O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, a passagem de uma superfície frontal fria com ondulações deverá condicionar o estado do tempo em todo o arquipélago, provocando precipitação por vezes FORTE nas ilhas dos Grupos Ocidental e Central.                                                             

Prevê-se:

PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL , no período entre as 02 horas de 05-04-2010 e as 21 horas de 05-04-2010, PRECIPITAÇÃO por vezes FORTE.

 PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL, no período entre as 02 horas de 05-04-2010 e as 00 horas de 06-04-2010, PRECIPITAÇÃO por vezes FORTE.

O SRPCBA recomenda que sejam tomadas as precauções habituais em situações desta natureza.

fonte:
GaCS/SF/SRPCBA


----------



## mcpa (5 Abr 2010 às 13:56)

Boas tardes!

Pela Vila Franca tudo calmo por enquanto. Céu completamente nublado mas sem chuva e sem vento, no entanto no norte da ilha o vento sopra moderado.

Vamos a ver o que S. Pedro tem reservado para nós...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (5 Abr 2010 às 15:40)

Boas!

A chuva forte começa a fazer a sua presença aqui pela zona Oeste de São Miguel.

O vento também está a começar a soprar fresco de sudoeste 30-40km/h com rajadas.

O nevoeiro e a neblina só se fazem sentir nas serras e tive conhecimento que para a banda do Nordeste está muito vento também.

Temperatura local: 15:C


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (5 Abr 2010 às 17:04)

Neste momento céu completamente encoberto, e chuva aqui pelos Ginetes.
Está muito nevoeiro nesta altura e o vento também sopra com moderada intensidade.

Chegou-me uma notícia que na reta quem sai da freguesia das Feteiras do Sul para a Relva houve um acidente de viação entre 2 ligeiros devido ao forte nevoeiro. Aquela zona é terrível para nevoeiros e há sempre nevoeiro mesmo em dias razoáveis.

A temperatura continua nos 15:C


----------



## Knyght (5 Abr 2010 às 17:32)

Aproxima-se uma boa quantidade de Chuva para os Açores


----------



## Hazores (5 Abr 2010 às 17:32)

Boa Tarde,

o tempo pela ilha terceira (costa Sul e Oeste) caracteriza-se por neblinas e nevoeiros (intensos em algumas zonas) e chuva fraca o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Hazores (6 Abr 2010 às 00:56)

boa noite,

pela ilha Terceira não chegou a chover quase nada...

o nevoeiro é o que está a caracterizar a passagem desta frente...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (6 Abr 2010 às 01:06)

Ao contrário da Terceira em São Miguel o tempo está de chuva. Nevoeiro já esteve bastante cerrado. Agora não. Mas a chuva continua a ser irritante aqui pela zona Oeste.

Pelas previsões que pude ver temos mau tempo até 6 feira com chuvas e nevoeiros.

O movimento das ondulações frontais pelos Açores estão quase estacionárias devido ao bloqueio do AA que se localiza entre a Madeira e Portugal.

Temperatura local situa-se nos 14:C


----------



## Knyght (6 Abr 2010 às 09:33)

Azores




Para está madrugada 00h




Para as 06h de Quinta


----------



## Hazores (6 Abr 2010 às 10:27)

bom dia 

por aqui o céu apresenta-se nublado com algumas abertas (poucas) o vento sopra de um modo fraco.

as previsões apontam para chuva a partir da tarde de hoje até ao dia de amanha incluivé.

o IM lançou um alerta amarelo para o grupo central dos Açores devido à chuva contínua, que poderá ser pontualmente forte, devido à formação de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical.
o estranho é ter lançado o alerta durante dois dias


----------



## mcpa (6 Abr 2010 às 13:53)

Boas tardes!

Nevoeiro cerrado no norte da ilha desde manhã, enquanto que pela Vila franca o céu está encoberto mas, pelo que me é possível ver, sem nevoeiro, chuva nem vento.

Temperatura agradável, neste momento 16º


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (6 Abr 2010 às 15:06)

Hello!

Depois de uma noite com muito nevoeiro e chuva fraca por vezes contínua, o céu apresenta-se agora totalmente encoberto e a sensação de humidade é muito elevada.

Nuvens carregadas de chuva vejo daqui do alto a pairar vindas de sueste. O céu para Santa Maria está totalmente carregado de "preto". Estranho é que o vento está de nordeste. Quando o tempo está assim os antigos dizem que é chuva forte a caminho. Está previsto chuva por vezes contínua para os Grupos Central e Oriental a partir do fim da tarde de hoje. Tudo por causa do AA que pelos vistos resolveu ficar encaixado a uma posição média entre a Madeira e o Continente e é ele o responsável pelo desenvolvimento de algumas nuvens de carácter vertical, ao bloquear sistematicamente as ondulações que passam pelos Açores com seu destino normal ao Leste.

Temperatura local situa-se nos 15:C
mas a temperatura vai subir com o aproximar de uma nova ondulação frontal já para o fim dessa tarde com nevoeiros e chuva por vezes contínua.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Abr 2010 às 00:17)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa, dia humido com neblinas e nevoeiros e céu em geral com muitas nuvens.

Tmin - 15,6ºC
Tmax - 17,7ºC
Precipitação - 5,8 mm

Actual:
16,7ºC, 93% Hr, 1017 hpa, 0,0 mm


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2010 às 10:46)

> *Açores: mau tempo - denso nevoeiro em Ponta Delgada impede realização de ligações aéreas*
> 
> O aeroporto de Ponta Delgada tem estado hoje inoperacional, devido às condições climatéricas.
> O voo de Boston teve que divergir para o aeroporto das Lajes, na ilha Terceira.
> ...


http://ww1.rtp.pt/acores/index.php?...p&article=14115&visual=3&layout=10&tm=7&rss=0


----------



## Hazores (7 Abr 2010 às 10:49)

bom dia, 

o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro cerrado, que não se consegue ver nada. Neste momento não chove mas as previsões apontam para a tarde chuva.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (7 Abr 2010 às 15:10)

Boas tardes!

E tal como eu já havia dito anteriormente confirmaram-se alguns cancelamentos de vôos aéreos dos Açores, e para os Açores devido ao forte nevoeiro denso que atinge o arquipélago.

A noite foi caracterizada por chuva fraca e muito nevoeiro. Neste momento  está muito nevoeiro. Não se vê um palmo. Só se vê pequenas gotículas de água suspensas pelo ar. O calor não é suficiente para fazer dissipar o nevoeiro.

Continuam as previsões de chuva e nevoeiros até 6 feira.
Pelo que sei a partir de Domingo irá rondar uma depressão muito perto dos Açores e com forte expressão em altitude por vários dias. O bom disso é que pelo menos não trará nevoeiro.

Temperatura local 16:C


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2010 às 17:21)

Nevoeiro abriu um pouco nas zonas mais baixas, mas o tecto baixo mantém-se firme.



















> *Açores: mau tempo - já são cerca de 800 os passageiros retidos*
> 
> Encontram-se encerrados os aeroportos de Ponta Delgada, ilha de São Miguel, de Santa Maria e também o da Horta, ilha do Faial.
> 
> ...


http://ww1.rtp.pt/acores/index.php?article=14127&visual=3&layout=10&tm=7


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (7 Abr 2010 às 20:51)

Segundo as ultimas actualizações dos modelos, o GFS coloca uma depressão a partir de Domingo mesmo em cima dos Açores e que estima-se que fique na mesma posição até a próxima 5 feira da semana que vem. A confirmar-se este cenário calculo que a mesma depressão tenha algum carácter convectivo o que é mau, cada vez que elas estagnam em cima do arquipélago.

Por agora de novo tectos baixos embora durante a tarde tenha havido um pequeno ar de dissipação mas pelos vistos em vão.
A humidade continua elevada (95%), e prevê-se chuva novamente para essa noite.

A temperatura actual ronda os 15.C


----------



## Hazores (7 Abr 2010 às 22:42)

boa noite, 

o tempo pela ilha Terceira, tal como nas outras ilhas, caracterizou-se por nublinas e nevoeiros intensos, sendo que mesmo no interior da ilha não se conseguia ver absolutamente nada.

desde as 19h que na zona Oeste da ilha a percipitação é intensa e sem dar tréguas, esperemos que passe... O alerta Amarelo para o grupo central permanece inalterado.


----------



## Hazores (7 Abr 2010 às 23:01)

*1400 passageiros da SATA afectados pelo mau tempo*


17h42m
O mau tempo que se faz sentir hoje, quarta-feira, nos Açores, originou o cancelamento de vários voos da SATA entre as ilhas do arquipélago e o exterior, afectando mais de 1400 passageiros.

O porta-voz da SATA, José Gamboa, revelou que ficaram retidos na sequência de vários cancelamentos 1.469 passageiros, mas a empresa admite que 518 ainda possa viajar em voos alternativos. 

A SATA Internacional cancelou dois voos entre Lisboa e a Horta, um voo entre Ponta Delgada e Funchal e outro entre Ponta Delgada e o Porto. 

Esta manhã, a ligação entre Boston e Ponta Delgada divergiu para o Aeroporto das Lajes, na Terceira, tendo seguido depois para Lisboa. 

Relativamente a este voo, José Gamboa disse que os passageiros que tinham como destino Ponta Delgada devem regressar aos Açores ao fim do dia. 

Nas ligações aéreas dentro do arquipélago, a SATA Air Açores cancelou os voos Ponta Delgada/Graciosa, Ponta Delgada/Terceira/Horta e Ponta Delgada/Flores/Horta. 

Por outro lado, o voo entre Ponta Delgada e Santa Maria, que estava previsto para o período da manhã, foi adiado para as 21.20 horas (22.20 horas em Lisboa). 

Segundo o porta-voz da SATA, a meio da tarde estavam "inoperacionais" devido ao mau tempo os aeroportos de Ponta Delgada, Horta, Pico e S. Jorge, devido a más condições atmosféricas, nomeadamente chuva e nevoeiro intenso.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Abr 2010 às 23:30)

Boa Noite!

Dia de nevoeiro

Tmin - 16,9ºC
Tmax - 20,8ºC
Principitação - 1 mm

Actual

17,4ºC, 93% Hr, 1016,7 hpa


----------



## Hazores (8 Abr 2010 às 10:14)

bom dia,

por aqui mais do mesmo nevoeiro e por vezes chuva fraca.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (8 Abr 2010 às 18:01)

Boas!

Dia de elevada humidade e muitos tectos baixos.

De realçar agora a curiosa depressão que ao que tudo indica a partir de Domingo irá ficar estacionária pelo arquipélago dos Açores durante vários dias e com forte expressão em altitude.

Essas depressões convectivas quando estacionam em cima do arquipélago dão sempre que falar... Esperemos que não hajam condições ideiais para a formação de mini tornados isolados ou trombas de água. É um caso para acompanhar.

Temperatura: 16.9:C


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2010 às 18:13)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Esperemos que não hajam condições ideiais para a formação de *mini tornados *isolados ou trombas de água. É um caso para acompanhar.
> 
> Temperatura: 16.9:C



Peço só desculpa pelo preciosismo mas a expressão "mini-tornado" não é permitida aqui 

Não há que ter medo de dizer *tornado*. As escalas existem para os classificar de mais fracos e fortes. Minis não existem  (tirando os automóveis)


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (8 Abr 2010 às 18:22)

vitamos disse:


> Peço só desculpa pelo preciosismo mas a expressão "mini-tornado" não é permitida aqui
> 
> Não há que ter medo de dizer *tornado*. As escalas existem para os classificar de mais fracos e fortes. Minis não existem  (tirando os automóveis)



Desculpa mas pensei que a palavra *tornado* tivesse outra conotação.
Disse "mini" porque quando houve o suposto tornado na Lagoa associado a uma depressão estacionária, todos cognominaram-no por mini, daí eu não ter ido muito além. 
Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## Knyght (8 Abr 2010 às 21:09)

Pela Madeira o AA converteu-se a AM e estamos andado com uns dias que até já se faz praia.
Pelos Azores mais uma vez tempo bastante chuva para o grupo Central e Oriental no Domingo de Madrugada


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (8 Abr 2010 às 22:53)

Knyght disse:


> Pela Madeira o AA converteu-se a AM e estamos andado com uns dias que até já se faz praia.
> Pelos Azores mais uma vez tempo bastante chuva para o grupo Central e Oriental no Domingo de Madrugada



Sim as previsões de há pouco dão chuva novamente para Sábado à noite.
Depois disso ficaremos com tempo instável durante toda a semana e que chegará tb à Madeira para meio da semana.

O AA dos Açores este ano parece que anda meio paranóico! Anda a dançar de cá para lá até arranjar maneira para se fixar definitivamente. Mas pelo que li este ano o AA terá preferência essencialmente numa posição a Leste dos Açores ou seja entre a Madeira e o continente. Corrijam-me se estiver errado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Abr 2010 às 00:11)

Boa noite!

Dia humido, mas rasoavelmente bom, com abertas principalmente no periodo da tarde. Caíram alguns aguaceiros.

Tmin - 16,9ºC
Tmax - 21,8ºC
Precipitação - 0,4 mm

Actual:

17,3ºC, 91% Hr, 1016,2 hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Abr 2010 às 22:49)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu em geral muito nublado ou encoberto, chuva fraca ou chuvisco e nevoeiro durante praticamente todo o dia!.

Tmin - 16,6ºC
Tmax - 20,9ºC
Precipitação - 6,4 mm

Actual:

17ºC, 93% Hr, 1016,0 hpa


----------



## Hazores (10 Abr 2010 às 01:25)

boa noite,
dia nublado nas zonas mais altas, mas nas zonas baixas da ilha céu pouco nublado, para amnhã já está previsto um novo agravamento do estado do tempo, pelos menos é do quadrante norte, o que faz com a humidade seja mais baixa, ainda bem


----------



## Rog (10 Abr 2010 às 11:40)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu em geral nublado por nuvens altas.
14,7ºC
90%HR
1014hpa







Para a próxima semana esperado tempo instável com previsão de chuva e possibilidade de trovoadas.

sinóptica para amanhã


----------



## Knyght (10 Abr 2010 às 12:19)

Bons dias
Funchal 20.8ºC 1004hpa 0.2m/s
Altitude 17ºC 72º à 4m/s

Quanto a proxima semana pelo aemet as 11h de Segunda temos o seguinte cenário





Contudo Trovoada não indica no GFS devido a um Soaring Index Negativo





E o CMC não coloca chuva directamente sobre a Ilha





No modelo WRF só ao anoitecer e chuviscos...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Abr 2010 às 15:22)

Pelas previsões dos Açores, espera-se chuva ao final do dia para os grupos central e oriental e que poderá ser por vezes forte.
Para amanhã e restantes dias são esperados aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de Trovoadas.
O vento vai soprar muito fresco de Nordeste no Grupo Ocidental (40-50km/h). Resumindo: instabilidade atmosférica durante praticamente toda a semana.


Os Grupos central e Oriental estão em alerta amarelo devido à previsão de chuva forte a caminho.


Por agora céu ainda a alternar com algumas abertas mas avizinham-se já cirros e cúmulos vindos de norte. A humidade tb está muito elevada (88%) porque a frente vinda de norte ainda não passou e o vento está a soprar fraco a bonançoso (5-10km/h)

Temperatura local situa-se nos 17:C


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Abr 2010 às 20:17)

Aqui pela banda oeste da ilha de S.Miguel já começam a cair os primeiros grandes pingos. A frente vai passar não tarda nada. O céu apresenta-se completamente forrado por nuvens, algumas de grande desenvolvimento vertical associadas a uma baixa pressão localizada entre os grupos central e oriental e que pelos vistos vai ficar estacionária e a "dançar" entre as ilhas do arquipélago.

Ao que tudo indica a frente vai se intensificar nas próximas horas nos grupos central e oriental trazendo consigo periodos de chuva forte ou aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e acompanhados com festival eléctrico pela noite dentro. O mesmo para amanhã e segunda. O alerta saiu agora na Rádio Atlântida.

A humidade está nos 90%

Temperatura: 16.2 ( a descer)


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2010 às 20:18)

Depois tentem tirar fotos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Abr 2010 às 23:06)

Boa noite!

Hoje foi um dia humido e até quente com boas abertas! Contudo a partir do final da tarde o céu foi tornando-se encoberto e o vento está a aumentar e a temperatura desce.
Aqui na Lagoa ainda nao chove

Tmax - 22,2ºC
Tmin - 13,8ºC

Actual - 13,8ºC, 90%  Hr, 1009,1 hpa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Abr 2010 às 23:21)

Bem aqui pela minha zona está a chover e o vento a aumentar tb de intensidade.
Para a costa norte (Vila das Capelas) está achover torrencial.
É de realçar a temperatura que desceu consideravelmente.
Registo já uma máxima de 12.8:C
Quanto às Trovoadas ainda não chegaram. Creio que o maior pico de intensificação será a partir das 00H em diante pk a frente está a ter um movimento muito lento devido ao bloqueio anticiclónico a Leste dos Açores.


----------



## mcpa (11 Abr 2010 às 01:41)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Bem aqui pela minha zona está a chover e o vento a aumentar tb de intensidade.
> Para a costa norte (Vila das Capelas) está achover torrencial.
> É de realçar a temperatura que desceu consideravelmente.
> Registo já uma máxima de 12.8:C
> Quanto às Trovoadas ainda não chegaram. Creio que o maior pico de intensificação será a partir das 00H em diante pk a frente está a ter um movimento muito lento devido ao bloqueio anticiclónico a Leste dos Açores.



Boas noites a chuva por cá está a marcar asua presença e por vezes um pouco forte...
ainda não dei conta de qualquer actividade electrica mas gostaria que ela aparecesse...


----------



## Knyght (11 Abr 2010 às 09:51)

Bons dias,
Céu muito Nublado por núvens altas no Funchal
Dados
Funchal: 18ºC 1006hpa 0.3m/s
Altitude: 18ºC 178º à 1.5m/s

Previsões:
Períodos de Chuva Fraca durante a Segunda-Feira









Chuva Moderada/Forte na Terça-Feira




Vento Forte na Madrugada de Quarta-Feira, após a passar pela Ilha na Terça


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Abr 2010 às 22:38)

Boas!

Céu encoberto e de vez em quando um aguaceiro aqui pela zona oeste de São Miguel.
Interessante que hoje choveu praticamente durante todo o dia para o Nordeste enquanto que para aqui pouco caiu. Choveu mais foi durante a noite e madrugada passada.
No entanto observo algum registo de trovoada para as bandas de Santa Maria com ocorrência de algumas luzes no céu. Calculo que esteja a formar-se alguma actividade eléctrica para Santa Maria.

Por agora a temperatura situa-se nos 13:C


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Abr 2010 às 22:59)

Boa noite!

Dia frio com céu muito nublado com aguaceiros que caíram principalmente durante a madrugada e manhã

Tmin - 12,5ºC
Tmax - 16,5ºC
Precipitação - 12,6 mm

Actual

13ºC, 90% HR, 1003,1 HPA


----------



## Knyght (12 Abr 2010 às 08:47)

Bom dia
Um amanhecer muito nublado com alguma lubrina no Funchal

Dados:
Funchal
17,3ºC 1004hpa 0.7m/s
Altitude 
09ºC 225º à 5.5m/s

Previsões divergentes entre o GFS e o CMC, o primeiro coloca mais chuva para amanhã, o segundo mais vento.

Depressão a Cavar entre os Azores e a Madeira


----------



## Knyght (12 Abr 2010 às 09:08)

Intensidade de Chuva Moderada a Forte Amanhã pelas 19h-21h


----------



## Rog (12 Abr 2010 às 10:54)

Bom dia,
Por aqui sigo com céu entre o pouco e muito nublado.
16,1ºC
74%HR
1007hpa

No Pico Ruivo já chove.
Aproximação da frente à Madeira:


----------



## Knyght (12 Abr 2010 às 11:13)

Chuva Fraca no Funchal


----------



## Hazores (12 Abr 2010 às 16:07)

boa tarde,

após um fim de semana algo chuvoso por estes lados, hoje  o céu apresenta-se nublado, mas com nuvens altas e médias (finalmente as nublinas e nevoeiros foram se embora), com o tempo de norte (eis a razão porque elas fugiram)


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Abr 2010 às 21:42)

Boas!

Foram registadas trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes durante a noite e madrugada passada nos Açores.
Choveu praticamente todo o dia. 
Por agora Céu encoberto e aguaceiros por vezes fortes. O vento tende a aumentar de intensidade do quadrante Norte/Nordeste.
Temperatura: 12:C


----------



## Knyght (13 Abr 2010 às 15:25)

Primeiros Aguaceiros pelas 14:30h no Funchal, pelas 15:15h já um pequeno período de chuva moderada.


----------



## Knyght (13 Abr 2010 às 15:46)

Começou a Acumulação de Água contra a Montanha




No Funchal o Período de Maior Chuva no Funchal Será pelas 00h de Quarta




O período de maior Precipitação que será forte será pelas 01h de Amanhã na Zona Oeste





Em relação as descarga atmosférica pelo AEMET verifica-se já algumas ao largo, deverão chegar mais na segunda vaga de nuvens e mais próxima da Madeira






Sendo o Período mais Sensível das 21h às 24h de hoje, sendo que a probabilidade é das 18h às 09h de amanhã





Por este motivo aconselhamento a *Estar Preparado*


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (13 Abr 2010 às 21:08)

Boa noite!

Previsão para amanhã para o grupo oriental (Santa Maria e São Miguel). de períodos de chuva que será frequente e por vezes intensa acompanhada de Trovoada e vento Nordeste Forte 50-65km(h com rajadas até os 80-85km/h

Neste momento céu muito nublado e vento muito fresco de Nordeste 40-50km
Temperatura: 13.8

De notar que a baixa que está a Leste dos Açores para o fim de semana irá se aproximar um pouco novamente dos Açores, e vindo a ser absorvida por uma outra ciclogenese localizada a oeste do arquipélago açoriano.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Abr 2010 às 22:50)

Boa noite! Hoje aqui na Lagoa foi um dia com muitas nuvens mas com algumas abertas durante a tarde! Há a salientar o vento forte.

Tmin - 13,8ºC
Tmax - 18,4ºC

Actual:

13,8ºC, 77% Hr, 1010,7 hpa


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2010 às 23:22)

Alguma chuva pela Madeira.


----------



## Knyght (14 Abr 2010 às 03:27)

Sim pelos vistos a chuva veio duas horas mais cedo que o programado nas diversas previsões, o tempo por agora está normal seguindo assim:
Funchal:
18.7ºC 995hpa 1.2m/s
Altitude:
7.0ºC 900hpa 219º à 8.7 m/s

Contudo existe alguma massa de ar a aproximar-se em sudeste que atendendo a baixa pressão volte a trazer mais alguma chuva dentro de poucas horas.






Trazendo também alguma capacidade de descarga atmosférica...


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2010 às 03:46)

Knyght disse:


> Trazendo também alguma capacidade de descarga atmosférica...



Durante as próximas horas as condições são mesmo essas.
Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoadas.






-------------

Ainda de referir que no dia de ontem (13/04), caíram 32,3mm em Porto Santo, quando o normal para Abril (normal 71-00) são 23,5mm.


----------



## Knyght (14 Abr 2010 às 04:40)

Massa de Ar começa a chegar ao Litoral Sul


----------



## Knyght (14 Abr 2010 às 05:25)

Registo das descargas atmosféricas:




Que já se notam na ilha depois da chegada daquela massa de ar anteriormente referida.

Ainda falta um segundo cluster


----------



## Knyght (14 Abr 2010 às 06:24)

Funchal:
18.7ºC 991hpa 0.8m/s
Altitude
7.0ºC 900hpa 226º à 10.3m/s

Alguma precipitação entre a hora prevista da chegada do cluster


----------



## Knyght (14 Abr 2010 às 07:32)

Actualização Hirlam 07h-10h de Hoje




Chuva FORTE


----------



## Rayco (14 Abr 2010 às 09:33)

Buenos dias
por aquí por La Palma han sucedido algunos chubascos fuertes durante la noche,   23 mm  aquí en el Oeste  y 40 mm  en el este de la isla


saludos


----------



## jonhfx (14 Abr 2010 às 10:25)

Bom dia.
Por aqui alguma chuva, mas nada de especial.
Durante a noite caíram 2,5 mm.
Sigo com céu muito nublado, vento Noroeste 17,5 km/h , temperatura 13,5ºC.
Pressão 994 Hpa.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Abr 2010 às 13:38)

Boas!
Céu a alternar entre o encoberto e com algumas abertas.
Por aqui estamos ser atingidos pelo sector frio da baixa e em regime de aguaceiros por vezes fortes 
O vento está a soprar forte 50-65km km/h de Nordeste com rajadas até os 75-80km/h

Temperatura 13:C


----------



## Hazores (14 Abr 2010 às 21:36)

boa noite

o tempo hoje pela ilha terceira, foi caracterizado pelo vento muito fresco, soprando com rajadas fortes.
também apareceram alguns aguaceiros, geralmente fracos, contudo associados ao vento pareciam mais intensos.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Abr 2010 às 23:31)

Boa noite!

Mais um dia instavel aqui pela Lagoa, com muitas nuvens, vento forte e aguaceiros.

Tmin - 10,8ºC
Tmax - 17,5ºC
Precipitação - 4,5 mm

Actual
12,1ºC, 85% Hr, 1009,1 hpa


----------



## Knyght (15 Abr 2010 às 07:22)

Atendendo as condições de vento é aconselhavel: *Tomar Medidas*


----------



## Knyght (15 Abr 2010 às 07:35)

Quanto a precipitação temos chuva o dia todo alternando entre fraca/moderada e alguns períodos fortes principalmente no período da manhã: *Estar Atento*


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2010 às 11:45)




----------



## jonhfx (15 Abr 2010 às 12:07)

Bom dia
A velocidade do vento é impressionante, já registei rajadas de 82,4 Km/h 
Segundo as observações o IM a Zona Oeste é a mais afecta:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Abr 2010 às 20:11)

Dia de céu por vezes encoberto alternando com abertas.
Aguaceiros também marcaram a sua presença pelo Grupo Oriental e o vento também soprou com alguma intensidade.
Por agora ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos e vento Fresco com rajadas 30-40km/h de norte.
A temperatura situa-se nos 13.9 C

Ao que tudo indica  e segundo os últimos modelos do GFS e ECMWF, a partir de Domingo próximo e durante toda a semana o tempo vai estar muito tempestuoso nos Açores devido a uma ciclogenese que irá permanecer estacionária ao redor dos Açores, e desenvolvendo-se com forte desenvolvimento à superfície. 
Excepção à regra para Madeira e Portugal Continental.


----------



## Knyght (15 Abr 2010 às 21:43)

Rajada maxima registada na região autonoma da Madeira 102km/h, média de 92km/h durante essa hora. Sem mais...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Abr 2010 às 22:54)

Boa noite!

Por cá foi mais um dia instavel, algo frio e com vento.

Tmin - 11,7ºC
Tmax - 18ºC
Precipitação - 1,2 mm

Actual:

12,4ºC, 1007,5 hpa, 86 % Hr


----------



## mcpa (15 Abr 2010 às 23:19)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Dia de céu por vezes encoberto alternando com abertas.
> Aguaceiros também marcaram a sua presença pelo Grupo Oriental e o vento também soprou com alguma intensidade.
> Por agora ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos e vento Fresco com rajadas 30-40km/h de norte.
> A temperatura situa-se nos 13.9 C
> ...



Tempestuoso? Como assim? segundo as previsões que já vi não estão a prever grande coisa para proxima semana... pelo menos a nivel de precipitação, mas sei que a pressão atmosférica vai descer bem...


----------



## Knyght (16 Abr 2010 às 00:57)

mcpa disse:


> Tempestuoso? Como assim? segundo as previsões que já vi não estão a prever grande coisa para proxima semana... pelo menos a nivel de precipitação, mas sei que a pressão atmosférica vai descer bem...


Devias ver melhor...

A partir de Domingo de Manhã já temos este cenário:




















Força Pessoal dos Azores espero que não se agrave muito do que aquilo já está.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Abr 2010 às 02:09)

mcpa disse:


> Tempestuoso? Como assim? segundo as previsões que já vi não estão a prever grande coisa para proxima semana... pelo menos a nivel de precipitação, mas sei que a pressão atmosférica vai descer bem...



Ainda é cedo para se fazerem previsões mais acertadas a essa altura do campeonato, mas ao que tudo indica o GFS e o ECMWF são unânimes em colocar uma ciclogenese nos Açores quase estacionária e que se fortalecerá em altitude por toda a próxima semana.

Quando falei em tempo tempestuoso foi em relação a tempo instável. 

E como o Knyght bem exemplificou aí em cima pelos modelos, na próxima semana avizinha-se mau tempo para as ilhas.

O GFS já colocou chuva forte e já retirou, e já voltou a colocar, ou seja ele está a tentar definir um padrão que tudo indica que será tudo menos estável, mas a presença da baixa pelo nosso arquipélago a essa altura já ninguém a tira e é tão certa como 2 e 2 = 4.

Ela vai-se desenvolver bastante e a Madeira tb não escapará à sua influência segundo as últimas previsões.


Pelos vistos o AA esse ano anda muito enfraquecido e situado para sul...

Por agora queda de aguaceiros moderados a fortes.

Temperatura: 11.9 C


----------



## Knyght (16 Abr 2010 às 09:42)

Dia recomeçou no Funchal entre raios de sol e alguma chuva fraca, como se diz por aqui tempo a serra com frio, sol e chuva fraca.


----------



## Knyght (16 Abr 2010 às 22:39)

Alguma nebulosidade intercalada um vento frio e alguma chuva fraca durante o dia. Tal e qual como o previsto pelo Hirlam.

Aguardamos melhoras já no domingo para a nossa grande festa da flor


----------



## Knyght (16 Abr 2010 às 22:58)

*Chuva Moderada para todos os Grupos do arquipélago dos Azores, já no Próximo Domingo*
*Estar Atento*


----------



## Knyght (16 Abr 2010 às 23:04)

Também embora um pouco longe e porque já tem chovido estes dias com a Terça-Feira contudo esperar pela previsão do Hirlam que é bem mais segura:


----------



## Knyght (17 Abr 2010 às 13:52)

Actualização Azores *GRUPO Oriental* para Amanhã as 19h
*Estar Preparado*





Atendendo a está actualização neste momento crendo que no critérios do IM tem de subir o aviso para Laranja!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Abr 2010 às 17:16)

Boas!

Por aqui estamos com uma breve e temporária crista anticiclónica até à chegada da próxima baixa.

Há previsão de chuva forte passando a aguaceiros fortes e frequentes para domingo e segunda feira e acompanhados por trovoadas. A pressão tb vai descer bastante e o vento tb a aumentar de intensidade.

Por agora céu com abertas mas aqui na zona oeste da ilha de São Miguel já se vêem os típicos cirros e cúmulos que antecedem sempre o mau tempo.

A temperatura está nos 16:Cº

 Os critérios do IM de chuva forte para os Açores não são os mesmos para a Madeira. Quase que te posso garantir que o alerta laranja não será justificado aqui para os Açores, mas somente o amarelo, e é se chegar a ser emitido lol.

Normalmente quando os alertas laranjas para previsão de chuva são accionados aqui nos Açores, correspondem a situações mais extremas de precipitação que as previstas. O que aqui poderá ser justificado de alerta amarelo, aí ou no Continente quase que é vermelho. Os critérios de alertas para previsões de chuva forte dos Açores não são os mesmos da Madeira ou eventualmente para o Continente entenda-se! O mesmo em relação aos ventos e à ondulação que aqui embora atinjam frequentemente valores muito mais altos do que na Madeira ou em Portugal, (o que aqui corresponderia a um suposto alerta amarelo ou laranja) ironicamente é na Madeira ou em Portugal que são emitidos como os mais graves de toda a escala, (vermelho), portanto como vês os vossos critérios são bastante diferentes dos nossos.


----------



## jonhfx (17 Abr 2010 às 22:09)

Boa Noite.
Dia marcado por vento moderado e alguma chuva.
Resumo do dia:
Precipitação: 7,2 mm
Pressão: 1013 Hpa
Temperatura: 
Mínima:11,3ºC
Máxima:16,8ºC
Actual:12ºC
Vento: 8,6 Km/h Rajada: 22,3 Km/h oés-noroeste
De salientar que o acumulado da semana a nível de precipitação foi de 58,7 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Abr 2010 às 22:26)

Boa Noite

Dia de céu com boas abertas e sem chuva.

Tmin - 12,6ºC
Tmax - 20,9ºC

Actual:

13,9ºC, 82% Hr, 1009,6 hpa


----------



## Knyght (18 Abr 2010 às 04:20)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Os critérios do IM de chuva forte para os Açores não são os mesmos para a Madeira. Quase que te posso garantir que o alerta laranja não será justificado aqui para os Açores, mas somente o amarelo, e é se chegar a ser emitido lol.



Por acaso são diferentes sim, isto é mais apertados, pelo menos o que está escrito mas o Hirlam não é o Modelo Oficial dos Alertas do IM entanda-se também e o IM não gosta muito de lançar alertas muito atencipadamente e mais não digo...


----------



## Hazores (18 Abr 2010 às 11:02)

bom dia

pois é a seguir à tempestade vem a bonança..... mas a seguir volta a tempestade!

pois é depois de um dia e meio de relativo bom tempo (devido ao AA), este domingo voltou, as condições meterologicas que mais detesto- o nevoeiro.
Assim está previsto para hoje chuva, vento, nevoeiro e possibilidade de trovoadas (LI de -0,6 a -2,9 e cape com valores médios de 400).


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Abr 2010 às 14:57)

Knyght disse:


> Por acaso são diferentes sim, isto é mais apertados, pelo menos o que está escrito mas o Hirlam não é o Modelo Oficial dos Alertas do IM entanda-se também e o IM não gosta muito de lançar alertas muito atencipadamente e mais não digo...



Ora bem...

Agora é que disseste tudo! Este é o meu grande cavalo de batalha daí eu pessoalmente achar os alertas do IM português para os Açores (e que me desculpem os demais), uma comédia.

Os alertas para o caso dos Açores por exemplo, ou para a Madeira nunca são ou raramente são antecipados... e só costumam accioná-los verdadeiramente quando a tempestade passa lol, daí nós açorianos não nos cingirmos muito com esses alertas sempre que o mau tempo bate-nos à porta, porque já conhecemos bem o nosso tempo como a palma da mão. É um tempo muito imprevisível.
Os alertas dados à escala local pelo Instituto de Meteorologia (Delegação Açores) são sempre muito mais acertados e fidedignos do que os do IM português.
Mas pronto isso fica para outro episódio.

Por agora céu encoberto, já começa a cair uma chuvinha e o vento a soprar de Sueste Fresco a Muito Fresco 30-50km/h, mas espera-se já Trovoadas e Chuva Forte.

O Serviço de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores emitiu um alerta para chuva forte a partir das 18h locais. Cuidados redobrados a quem transita pelas serras, taludes instáveis, e outras zonas que ofereçam maior risco de enxurradas e derrocadas visto que as previsões para as próximas horas não são nada optimistas.

Uma depressão com várias linhas de instabilidade irá afectar em particular os Grupos Central e Oriental dos Açores.

Pressão: 1006 hPa
Temperatura: 15:C


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2010 às 15:34)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> O Serviço de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores emitiu um alerta para chuva forte a partir das 18h locais. Cuidados redobrados a quem transita pelas serras, taludes instáveis, e outras zonas que ofereçam maior risco de enxurradas e derrocadas visto que as previsões para as próximas horas não são nada optimistas.



Onde se pode consultar esse alerta ?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Abr 2010 às 15:36)

Vince disse:


> Onde se pode consultar esse alerta ?



Rádio Atlântida na frequência 106.03 MGHZ se apanhares aí.

Calculo que a RAdio Difusão Açores também deve ter dado alerta de mau tempo.

Por agora começa a cair forte pela zona Oeste.


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2010 às 15:41)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Rádio Atlântida na frequência 106.03 MGHZ se apanhares aí.
> Calculo que a RAdio Difusão Açores também deve ter dado alerta de mau tempo.



É que na página da Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores ainda não está lá alerta nenhum para hoje, os últimos já são antigos. Nas "Notas Informativas" a última é de 10 de Abril e nos "Avisos meteorológicos" o último é o Aviso nº 28 de 22 de Março.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Abr 2010 às 15:49)

Vince disse:


> É que na página da Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores ainda não está lá alerta nenhum para hoje, os últimos já são antigos. Nas "Notas Informativas" a última é de 10 de Abril e nos "Avisos meteorológicos" o último é o Aviso nº 28 de 22 de Março..



Estranho...

Já devia de estar actualizado. Normalmente eu guio-me sempre pelo boletim informativo da Radio Local. 
As informações meteorológicas são dadas uma da parte da manhã e outra ao final do dia correspondendo já para o dia seguinte e o que é certo é que a locutora emitiu o aviso de chuva forte para hoje à tarde. 
Olha não te sei dizer. Mas a estação da mesma rádio é apanhada aí mas em outras frequencias. Se quiseres posso tentar saber na boa.


----------



## mcpa (18 Abr 2010 às 16:57)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Ora bem...
> 
> Por agora céu encoberto, já começa a cair uma chuvinha e o vento a soprar de Sueste Fresco a Muito Fresco 30-50km/h, mas espera-se já Trovoadas e Chuva Forte.
> 
> ...



Sinal que possivelmente amanhã vou penar para chegar á vila franca...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Abr 2010 às 17:27)

mcpa disse:


> Sinal que possivelmente amanhã vou penar para chegar á vila franca...



Pois mcpa... aquele troço é um penar em hora de ponta e ainda mais com chuva, talvez seja preciso tomar certas precauções ao transitar pelo Pisão de Água D'Álto ou para quem vai para o Nordeste e Povoação, uma vez que espera-se chuva forte como aquela que está a cair agora nesse momento.

Há pouco pela manhã ouvi um noticiado na Rádio Atlântida que comunicava isso. Eles não falaram em alertas propriamente ditos, mas aconselharam sistematicamente os automobilistas a tomarem as devidas precauções para situações de natureza de chuva forte ao transitarem perto de taludes que possam eventualmente oferecer alguma instabilidade. Estranho é o Serviço de Protecção Civil não ter emitido algum alerta para chuva forte, já que é o mesmo que divulga os alertas através dos meios de comunicação social.

Por aqui está a chover e por vezes forte.

P.S. Ouvi dizer que a estrada do Pisão tem uma zona agora que foi desviada até à areia da Praia de Água D'álto de forma a tentar manobrar a estrada original para evitar eventuais quedas de terra e de pedras aos carros e à via original dos taludes adjacentes à mesma. Foram comer parte da praia. Que desatino!


----------



## Knyght (18 Abr 2010 às 20:00)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Ora bem...
> 
> Agora é que disseste tudo! Este é o meu grande cavalo de batalha daí eu pessoalmente achar os alertas do IM português para os Açores (e que me desculpem os demais), uma comédia.
> 
> ...



Concordo mas amigo como estou em risco de ser banido do forum não vou escrever mais sobre isso!


----------



## Knyght (18 Abr 2010 às 20:16)

Pelo Hirlam o cenário neste momento é colocado como o seguinte:









Para Amanhã é a vez da Madeira apanhar com um dos braços dessa mesma depressão contudo seguindo o Hirlam a maior parte da precipitação caíra sobre o mar sendo o cenário mais grave apontado as 07h de Terça





Sendo que WRF colocar 12,3mm ao nível do mar já amanhã pelas 20h

O que indica Chuva Moderada com períodos Fortes.

Sendo assim para a Madeira segue um: *Estar Atento*


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2010 às 21:40)

Knyght disse:


> Pelo Hirlam o cenário neste momento é colocado como o seguinte:



Não, isso não é o cenário deste momento, é uma mera previsão do Hirlam (e nunca um cenário de momento, um modelo não é a realidade) para esta tarde, *que já passou*, das 12 às 18h UTC (a mesma dos Açores), precipitação acumulada em 6 horas. 10/20mm no mapa. Podias começar por olhar para algo tão simples como as horas (espanholas, e não utc) onde foste buscar a carta.

*A previsão para o actual período do Hirlam (18-24z)*, é esta:






Em relação ao suposto alerta a partir das 18h da Protecção civil dos Açores, não houve alerta, confirmado em telefonema pessoalmente, limitaram-se a dizer-me a previsão do IM. E em dois noticiários ouvidos pela Net da Rádio Atlântida (aqui) também nada foi referido. Nem em nenhuma imprensa regional consta o que quer que seja,  aqui, aqui e aqui. 

Para que conste, eu concordo que deveria ter havido um alerta hoje, primeiro no grupo central (choveu bastante lá) e para a tarde também no grupo oriental (que aparentemente teria sido desnecessário). Só que entre criticar falta ou não de alertas e o ruído desinformador ou mesmo deturpador que algumas pessoas insistem, vai uma grande distância.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Abr 2010 às 21:51)

Knyght disse:


> Concordo mas amigo como estou em risco de ser banido do forum não vou escrever mais sobre isso!



Tás em risco de ser expulso do fórum por isso? Só por causa disso?

Meu deus onde isso já vai...

Por aqui segundo o ultimo boletim dos Açores uma depressão complexa entre os Grupos Central e Oriental irá trazer aguaceiros, chuvas e trovoadas para amanhã para esses dois grupos.
Agora já não chove. Estamos em regime de aguaceiros somente.

A temperatura está nos 16:C


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Abr 2010 às 21:55)

Vince disse:


> Em relação ao suposto alerta a partir das 18h da Protecção civil dos Açores, não houve alerta, confirmado em telefonema pessoalmente, limitaram-se a dizer-me a previsão do IM. E em dois noticiários ouvidos pela Net da Rádio Atlântida (aqui) também nada foi referido. Nem em nenhuma imprensa regional consta o que quer que seja,  aqui, aqui e aqui.
> 
> Para que conste, eu concordo que deveria ter havido um alerta hoje, primeiro no grupo central (choveu bastante lá) e para a tarde também no grupo oriental (que aparentemente teria sido desnecessário). Só que entre criticar falta ou não de alertas e o ruído desinformador ou mesmo deturpador que algumas pessoas por aqui insistem, vai uma grande distância.



Vince eu nunca disse que ouvi terem dado alerta.
Apenas disse que ouvi a previsão para o agravamento das condições climatéricas para hoje, onde inclusivé ainda há pouco foi referido um aviso para os condutores que transitam no eixo sul Ponta Delgada- Vila Franca, onde a população está já sobre aviso sempre que há chuva forte naquele mesmo troço complicado. O meu espanto tal como o teu foi a Protecção Civil nada ter referido em relação a isso.
Até porque como tu sabes eu geralmente pouco ou nada me fio nos alertas.
E sim a frente já passou pelos Grupos Central e Oriental.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Abr 2010 às 22:00)

Knyght disse:


> Pelo Hirlam o cenário neste momento é colocado como o seguinte:










Segundo os teus modelos a chuva foi por vezes forte mas nada de especial como estavam a prever ontem
Hás de ir acompanhando os modelos do GFS que geralmente tb são aconselháveis.


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2010 às 22:04)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Vince eu nunca disse que ouvi terem dado alerta.
> Apenas disse que ouvi a previsão para o agravamento das condições



 Escreveste que a Prot Civil emitiu um alerta, está na página anterior:



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> O Serviço de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores emitiu um alerta para chuva forte a partir das 18h locais. Cuidados redobrados a quem transita pelas serras, taludes instáveis, e outras zonas que ofereçam maior risco de enxurradas e derrocadas visto que as previsões para as próximas horas não são nada optimistas.



Todos erramos, ouviste se calhar uma mera previsão, e confundiste e escreveste que era um alerta. Por mim ficamos por aqui. Mas como compreendes, é preciso ter cuidado com o que se escreve, citar fontes. Tudo começou com a minha mera pergunta pela fonte de uma coisa que afinal não existiu. Como moderador do fórum cabe-me a tarefa de validar o que se diz aqui no fórum. O fórum e as redes sociais onde está presente é hoje uma interessante ferramenta de fazer chegar a informação rapidamente às pessoas. Mas essa informação tem que ser verdadeira.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Abr 2010 às 22:18)

Vince disse:


> Escreveste que a Prot Civil emitiu um alerta, está na página anterior:
> 
> Ok confesso que posso ter exagerado e devo ter posto os pés entre as mãos.
> 
> Todos erramos, ouviste se calhar uma mera previsão, e confundiste e escreveste que era um alerta. Por mim ficamos por aqui. Mas como compreendes, é preciso ter cuidado com o que se escreve, citar fontes. Tudo começou com a minha mera pergunta pela fonte de uma coisa que afinal não existiu. Como moderador do fórum cabe-me a tarefa de validar o que se diz aqui no fórum. O fórum e as redes sociais onde está presente é hoje uma interessante ferramenta de fazer chegar a informação rapidamente às pessoas. Mas essa informação tem que ser verdadeira.



Pois as minhas desculpas pela confusão 
Confundi a previsão de mau tempo com a chuva forte para um alerta. Mas segundo aquilo que foi dito em relação à previsão meteorológica pensei que fosse caso de alerta, já que em casos dessa natureza eles costumam accionar sempre os mesmos, daí ter ficado com a ideia do costume da praxe. Até porque eles ontem no boletim do tempo davam chuva forte para os Grupos Central e Oriental como choveu hoje por vezes forte (embora não tenha sido emitido nenhum alerta), daí tb ter ficado meio confuso não haverem alertas.

Estranho é às vezes serem emitidos alertas com previsão de menos precipitação quando dessa vez n houve nenhum levantado...

Mais uma vez as minhas desculpas pela confusão embaraçosa que possa ter levantado.


----------



## Knyght (19 Abr 2010 às 01:58)

Os critérios para a Madeira são os mesmos colocados para o continente que tem radares, em relação aos azores os critérios são mais apertados inclusive mas daí a darem importancia devida as regiões vai um passo enorme.

Caro amigo Vince eu inseri a carta das 18h/02h de previsão hora espanhola (+1 que o Continente e a Madeira e + 2h que os Azores) e a imagem de satelite das 20h espanholas 19h Madeirenses 18h Azoreanas.
Qual é a dúvida para comparar uma carta e a imagem de satélite que não compreendeu no meu referido post? Sinceramente seguia o MPE na EUMETSAT mas a preguisa de ter de fazer um copy, tratar no Paint e ir retirar a imagem de Infravermelho do AEMET não é assim tanta diferença que não cheguemos lá!
Comparar!

Mais informo que nas 6h representadas na carta precipitou 35mm aprox. no Nordeste  contra os 10/20 da carta de Hoje e a previsão Hirlam de 20/30 de Ontem para o mesmo período.

E acho construtivo assistir também as suas leituras de cartas e modelos também se efectuem por aqui, como o André que perde algum tempo a acompanhar as nossas considerações e o Vitamos contribuindo com a sua critica construtiva para melhorar o interagir entre os Ilhéus e as suas particulariedades.


*S.Miguel-Azores*
Correcto mas actualmente sigo o GFS apenas pela leitura da WRF (modelo de alta resolução que tem por base a leitura do GFS) para o seguir.


----------



## Knyght (19 Abr 2010 às 02:20)

Neste momento seguimos:
Funchal
17.6ºC 1012hpa 4.2m/s
Altitude
8.0ºC 858hpa 191º à 7.5m/s


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Abr 2010 às 03:26)

Knyght disse:


> Correcto mas actualmente sigo o GFS apenas pela leitura da WRF (modelo de alta resolução que tem por base a leitura do GFS) para o seguir.



Ok Knyght. Mas mesmo assim se queres que te diga faz-me ainda uma certa confusão isso do "apertado" e do "largo". Os critérios de alertas a meu ver deveriam de ser iguais para todas as zonas mas pronto passemos à frente.

Segundo os modelos do GFS que tive a ver a animação aí para os vossos lados não será assim tanta para o final da semana, já que uma crista anticiclónica teima em estender-se para norte apanhando inclusivé os Grupos Central e Oriental dos Açores isso já para 5 e 6 feira. Mas são esperadas tb Trovoadas aí para a Madeira na Terça-Feira. 

Excepção à regra será o Grupo Ocidental que ficará mais sob a influência das baixas de Oeste, já que tudo indica que um AA irá bloquear alguma coisa, mas até lá tudo pode mudar como é óbvio.Pa domingo próximo e segunda já os modelos dão uma forte circulação depressionária pelo atlântico da qual os Açores estaão no seu caminho, com trovoadas e ventos muitos fortes mas com alguma dificuldade em se alargar mais até ao Continente devido à acção de uma crista de altas pressões que não sai nem deixa passar nada. 


Agora por aqui aguaceiros moderados a fortes que vão e vêm e com eles algum vento e chuva essa por vezes forte.

A temperatura queda-se agora nos 12.8:C

Se amanhã a festança eléctrica confirmar-se para os Grupos Central e Oriental já nem menciono alertas para não correr o risco de me enganar. Por esta altura chuva e Trovoada já no Faial a estender-se às restantes ilhas. 

Segundo o ImapWeather de há bocado algumas descargas eléctricas pairam ao redor dos Açores, visto as previsões apontarem para Trovoadas nos Açores. Com sorte ainda a Madeira apanha qualquer coisa.
Ah! outra coisa Knyght eu pessoalmente também nunca me fio no Freetmeo. Perda de tempo total 

Mas mudando agora de assunto, já tive a pesquisar em alguns sites onde até alguns são unânimes na previsão a longo e médio prazo na continuação e prolongamento de um padrão anticiclónico no atlântico enfraquecido onde por exemplo se destaca o modelo do ECMWF. 
A confirmar-se isso tou a ver que esse ano os Açores podem ser varridos com mais frequencia e intensidade por furacões ou ciclones tropicais. Corrijam-me se tiver errado. O que é certo é que o ano passado por essa altura já faziam dias de praia e até me lembro que o meu primeiro banho do ano foi a principios de Abril de 2009. Esse ano a Primavera de Primavera só tem nome porque o tempo tem se prolongado invernoso desde os Açores, passando pela Madeira e acabando em Portugal Continental. A confirmarem-se essas previsões do ECMWF o verão já era.

Em vez de praia esse ano faço montanha ou campo pa variar o que tb é óptimo


----------



## Knyght (19 Abr 2010 às 09:28)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml

São os critérios descritos.

Em relação a estes dias fiz bem uma descriminação que para os Azores era uma coisa e para a Madeira é outra pois para a Madeira a maior precipitação tende a acontecer no mar antes de atingir a ilha.

Contudo já houve alguns aguaceiros e o céu já está bem carregado.

Existe algumas descargas electricas ao largo oeste da ilha








Na segunda vaga que se vê já pelo satélite é a vaga que irá trazer a precipitação sendo que a ultima actualização do WRF será pelas 20h locais não passando de Fraca com períodos Moderados.


Vou por agora descansar já que tive a fazer a noite.

Abraço


----------



## Knyght (19 Abr 2010 às 13:48)

André comparar um carta com uma imagem de satélite serve para verificar a veracidade das mesmas principalmente no percurso.
É dessa forma que damos o devido valor ao ECMWF porque costuma acertar, não fiz mais que uma comparação directa.

Quanto ao avisos em relação ao Azores embora detenham uma orografia mais soft por vezes e basta dar uma vista de olhos ao tópico seguimentos que alguns valores de precipitação que no Continente parecem fazer muito alarido quando os Azores estão fustigados continuamente de água a atenção é bem menor.

 Em relação as Lajes ou é de mim que o IM não possui disponível informação sobre essa estação online, embora o Hirlam coloca-se bastante chuva fraca a moderada também no grupo central durante tudo o dia embora neste momento procuro mais os valores de pico e não os continuo porque não tenho ferramentas que o possa medir/contabilizar o dia (é uma medição a olho-metro)


----------



## Rog (19 Abr 2010 às 15:21)

Boa tarde.
O Instituto de Meteorologia coloca a Madeira sob aviso laranja para precipitação forte a partir do fim da tarde de hoje: 






Imagem de satélite actual:






Pelo Norte da Madeira, céu muito nublado
17,7ºC
67%HR
1011hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Abr 2010 às 16:47)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui ao contrário do que se previa, o céu apresenta-se apenas nublado e por vezes com abertas e alguns periodos de sol. Nada de chuva nem trovoada.
No entanto a chuva poderá inventualmente chegar ao final da tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2010 às 17:13)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> No entanto a chuva poderá inventualmente chegar ao final da tarde.



Parece ser isso que vai acontecer; o final da tarde deve trazer aguaceiros e trovoadas a S. Miguel:

14h00
15h00


----------



## Knyght (19 Abr 2010 às 17:30)

Está é que eu não percebi da FreetMeteo.
Retiro para já a minha apreciação de *Estar Atento* para apenas *Condições Normais de Pluviosidade...*


Tanto o WRF, CMC, GFS retiram precipitação apenas o Hirlam mantém alguma precipitação moderada contudo pela imagem de satélite indica que a maior parte da carga precipitavel já passou neste momento pelo norte da ilha e desloca-se para norte.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2010 às 17:43)

*ALERTA LARANJA: Arquipélago da Madeira - Períodos de chuva, temporariamente fortes e acompanhados por trovoadas; vento com rajadas na ordem dos 90 quilómetros por hora.*





Multi-Sensor Precipitacion Estimate (17h30)


----------



## Knyght (19 Abr 2010 às 18:02)

Protecção Civil Madeira disse:
			
		

> De acordo com informação do Instituto de Meteorologia, prevê-se, durante a noite e até às 12h00 de terça-feira dia 20 de Abril, períodos de chuva por vezes forte e ocorrência de trovoada. O vento prevê-se forte, principalmente nas zonas montanhosas, com rajadas que poderão atingir os 90 km.
> Assim, o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil, IP – RAM, recomenda a tomada das necessárias e habituais medidas de precaução e, particularmente, alerta para os riscos que representam, com estas condições, os percursos auto e apeados, sobretudo nas zonas montanhosas e vertentes expostas.
> Mais informa que, face à ocorrência de derrocadas ou queda de árvores, poderá ser condicionada ou encerrada a circulação automóvel em algumas vias, pelo que deverá ser prestada especial atenção aos avisos, sinalização e recomendações das autoridades e forças de segurança.



Mas continuo sem perceber


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2010 às 18:14)

Knyght disse:


> Mas continuo sem perceber





Ok, eu explico. Temos a formação em altura de um cavado a noroeste da Madeira e que vai deslocar-se para leste durante a próxima noite, afectando directamente todo o Arquipélago a partir das próximas horas.
Os avisos são válidos a partir das 18h00 de hoje e até à tarde de amanhã, quando o Arquipélago da Madeira deixar de estar sob a acção do cavado.

Peço que não escrevas em amarelo, se faz favor.


----------



## Knyght (19 Abr 2010 às 18:44)

Eu vi foi uma célula com maior precipitação de água que até por acaso já desapareceu e que a mesma vinha normalmente dentro do braço da depressão situada com o seu epicentro nos Azores...

Enfim tudo normal e ficará tudo normal não há paciência para a FreetMeteo como o colega dos Azores diz.


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2010 às 19:28)

Formou-se um SCM bastante activo a sudoeste da Ilha da Madeira. Aparentemente a parte mais activa talvez passe a Oeste.

*Animação VA 17-19h (16-18z)*


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2010 às 19:43)

Mais uma actualização, 19:15 (25 minutos atrás)

*eIR*






*
DEA*


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2010 às 20:27)

Actualização das 20h (19z)

Formam-se mais células


----------



## jonhfx (19 Abr 2010 às 20:38)

Boa noite.
Por aqui chove intensamente,levo já 17 mm na ultima hora e já se ouviu trovões.
O vento sopra com intensidade, rajadas de 54km/h de Sudoeste.
As analises e previsões do Srº Knyght não são fiáveis...


----------



## Rog (19 Abr 2010 às 21:17)

Instituto sobe para aviso vermelho de precipitação forte nas zonas montanhosas entre as 23h de hoje e as 9h de amanhã.


----------



## jonhfx (19 Abr 2010 às 21:24)

Ultrapassou os 20 mm, levo já 21,5mm; 
Acalmou deixou de chover de momento.


----------



## Sunderlandz (19 Abr 2010 às 21:30)

Boa noite
Sigo com chuva moderada a fraca desde as 17 horas!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *17.3ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *75%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1009 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco 12 km/h S*
Precipitação -  *11 mm * *(desde as 17h)*


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Abr 2010 às 21:46)

Segundo o Boletim do tempo de há 5 minutos atrás para os Açores, eles dão Trovoadas com períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que poderão ser fortes devido a um nucleo depressionário que irá passar em cheio entre  os Grupos Central e Oriental a começar já essa madrugada. Os únicos que escapam vivos é o Grupo Ocidental onde não se passa nada para aqueles lados.

O que é certo é que depois de um dia com abertas e esporadicamente com um ou outro aguaceiro, agora o céu tá completamente forrado e já pinga grosso aqui para os meus lados.

Em relação aos alertas André obrigado pelo teu esclarecimento mas tudo aquilo que respondeste já eu tinha conhecimento, se bem que mesmo assim juro que não entendo como se podem basear em critérios do tipo de "as pessoas nos Açores estarem mais habituadas a chuvas e ventos fortes" , quando na minha humilde opinião isso não justifica tudo, mas pronto se eles acham que é assim...que seja! Até porque não sou eu que emito os "raios" dos alertas, embora eu pessoalmente não concorde com essa teoria, mas isso é apenas a minha opinião. Em relação à temperatura que especificaste, concordo ctgo até porque a temperatura do ar aqui não corresponde à de Portugal Continental devido ao excesso de índices de humidade anual nas ilhas. Mas em relação às chuvas, ondulação e Trovoadas, desculpa mas isso eu já não concordo, até porque uma trovoada é uma trovoada seja em que sitio do planeta for. O mesmo com as chuvas, ondulação e ventos.


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2010 às 22:29)

Animação satélite até há meia hora atrás
19:30h - 22:00h (18:30-21:00z)

*Vapor de água*








*eIR*


----------



## Knyght (19 Abr 2010 às 22:34)

jonhfx disse:


> As analises e previsões do Srº Knyght não são fiáveis...



Claro que não o que conta é que já parou de chover.
Preve-se chuva Forte para as 00h correcto.

Estranhei foi o GFS, o CMC e o WRF retirarem a precipitação.

O Hirlam de facto na actualização de hoje das 12h colocou chuva moderada a forte no período das 01h as 07h de 20 a 30mm de precipitação.

Acho interessante é o facto que mesmo antes do inicio da chuva parou de existir dados do IM na Observação de Superfície.

De facto tenho de dar os meus parabéns hoje ao IM para já, chuva concentrada fez alguns estragos em áreas que ainda continuam sensíveis! 

Será que de tanto bater no ceguinho abriram os olhos? Não sei, só espero que não os fechem.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Abr 2010 às 22:45)

Boas novamente!

Por aqui já estamos a ter chuva e aguaceiros por vezes fortes.

O vento tb está a aumentar de intensidade.

Em relação a Trovoadas até agora nenhuma.

O pico de maior energia será a partir das 00h em diante.

Pressão: 996 hPa (a descer)

Temperatura : 14.8:Cº


----------



## alex vieria (19 Abr 2010 às 22:47)

Ola voltei!!!

O nevoeiro é mesmo intenso aos 500 mts de alt, não se consegue ver mais do que 3- 5 mts de distância. Baixa muita agua no cursos de aguas e ribeiras, devido as chuvas moderadas entre as 18h- 20h, apartir de ai foi chuva fraca até ás 22:20h depois de ai a chuva parou. Uma calmia um pouco extranha esta tudo em suspenso!!! Ainda o vento não fiz o seu acto de presência!!!

Penso que as 00h sera mesmo a serio é só aguardar!!!!

Encontro-me no Estreito de Câmara de Lobos!!! tenho receio descer para o funchal devido ao nevoeiro mesmo intenso!!!!


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2010 às 22:58)

Mais meia hora, até às 22:30h (21:30z)


----------



## dj_teko (19 Abr 2010 às 22:58)

alguem sabe de webcam live ai na zona para poder ver algo, obg


----------



## Chingula (19 Abr 2010 às 23:05)

Vince disse:


> Mais meia hora, até às 22:30h (21:30z)



Boa vigilância!
Parabéns


----------



## jonhfx (19 Abr 2010 às 23:06)

dj_teko disse:


> alguem sabe de webcam live ai na zona para poder ver algo, obg



As webcam's da netmadeira:
http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams-madeira
e a que está na baixa do Funchal:
http://www.madeira-web.com/camera/cam-01.html

Sigo com Chuva fraca e nevoeiro, muito mais calmo do que o período entre as 19 e as 21h, 23mm até agora.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Abr 2010 às 23:24)

Boa Noite

Tal como previa, os aguaceiros chegaram mesmo ao final da tarde. Eles tem caído de forma mais ou menos continua e são por vezes fortes.

Tmin - 12ºC
Tmax - 21,6ºC
Precipitação até ao momento - 3,2 mm

Dados Actuais:

16,1ºC, 92 % Hr, 995,6 hpa. Chove com intensidade neste momento aqui na Lagoa 
Até ao momento aqui ainda não ouvi trovoadas.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Abr 2010 às 23:31)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Tal como previa, os aguaceiros chegaram mesmo ao final da tarde. Eles tem caído de forma mais ou menos continua e são por vezes fortes.
> 
> ...



Pois Miguel aqui tb tá a chover por vezes forte mas tal como tu disseste, Trovoadas ainda não ouvi nenhuma...
Alguém consegue um modelo de jeito de Trovoadas para os Açores? Não me fio muito no Imap...


----------



## dj_teko (19 Abr 2010 às 23:35)

jonhfx disse:


> As webcam's da netmadeira:
> http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams-madeira
> e a que está na baixa do Funchal:
> http://www.madeira-web.com/camera/cam-01.html
> ...




obg amigo mas live nao temos nada pois nao


----------



## Knyght (19 Abr 2010 às 23:41)

Hirlam período 01h-07h




Actual




Já se ouve alguma trovoada forte no Funchal.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Abr 2010 às 23:52)

Bem isso por aqui tá mais que visto o que é.
Não passa disso. Chove, pára. Chove pára (por vezes forte), mas em relação a Trovoadas é para esquecer por aqui.

Tenho quase a certeza absoluta que não há subida de ar húmido suficiente na atmosfera instável dos Açores que justifique uma descarga eléctrica.

Miguel por hoje isso não passa disso believe me


----------



## jonhfx (19 Abr 2010 às 23:55)

dj_teko disse:


> obg amigo mas live nao temos nada pois nao



É live...mas são imagens, não vídeo, as da baixa ao que parece actualizam a cada 5 minutos, as da netmadeira não sei


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Abr 2010 às 23:56)

Ops!

Acho que me enganei... 

Aqui tá chovendo feio c'ma "burro" ehehehe.. Até tá a cair pedra a bater nos vidros da minha janela.

É questão de aguardar mais...


----------



## Knyght (20 Abr 2010 às 00:03)

> Os Açores são conhecidos como o cemitério dos Furacões do Atlântico Norte.
> A partir da década de 50 do Século XX as tempestades tropicais e os furacões que atingiram o arquipélago açoriano têm vindo a ocorrer com mais frequência.



Parece que está noite vai ser engraçada tanto para a Madeira como para os Azores, mas aguentem-se tá?

Ainda a pouco estive a reparar nas Cartas ECMWF e parece até ser dos mais amenos...


----------



## Vince (20 Abr 2010 às 00:08)

Na Madeira finalizou uma sequência de várias células maiores, mas é possível que novas se formem ao longo das próximas horas. Nos Açores grupo oriental e central também há alguma convecção mas mais moderada.

*Até às 23:30*













*Modelos*

Para as próximas horas (01-04h) o GFS (global) saída das 18z não tem muita precipitação modelada, mas mantém uma área instável com bastante CAPE nas imediações.

Precipitação e CAPE/LI GFS:



 




O mesoescala WRF do Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Lisboa, saída das 12z, é que ainda modela precipitação relevante nas montanhas para o mesmo período horário (01-04h)


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Abr 2010 às 00:09)

Knyght disse:


> Parece que está noite vai ser engraçada tanto para a Madeira como para os Azores, mas aguentem-se tá?
> 
> Ainda a pouco estive a reparar nas Cartas ECMWF e parece até ser dos mais amenos...



Desculpem. Caí. tive uma baixa de luzes em casa devido a uma suposta célula que já terá passado mas sem trovoadas.

Pois parece que esta noite promete ser um tanto ao quanto agitada tanto para os Açores como para a Madeira.

Mas agora mudando de assunto: Tenho um feeling que esse ano com o enfraquecimento do El Niño esse verão vai ser pródigo em ciclogeneses e furacões pelo Atlântico que poderão chegar até nós.

Ainda hoje falei com um colega que trabalha no posto meteorológico (Nordela) que ele diz que as previsões a médio e longo prazo ditam que o AA no Atlântico vai continuar meio enfraquecido, o que poderá trazer um verão chuvoso e possivelmente muito activo a nível de tempestades atlânticas.


----------



## Vince (20 Abr 2010 às 00:19)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Mas agora mudando de assunto: Tenho um feeling que esse ano com o enfraquecimento do El Niño esse verão vai ser pródigo em ciclogeneses e furacões pelo Atlântico que poderão chegar até nós.
> 
> Ainda hoje falei com um colega que trabalha no posto meteorológico (Nordela) que ele diz que as previsões a médio e longo prazo ditam que o AA no Atlântico vai continuar meio enfraquecido, o que poderá trazer um verão chuvoso e possivelmente muito activo a nível de tempestades atlânticas.



Já abordei esse assunto no tópico apropriado, podes discutir isso lá e não aqui no seguimento corrente:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-...uracoes-atlantico-2010-a-4339.html#post209074


----------



## alex vieria (20 Abr 2010 às 00:25)

Actualmente a chuva abrandou um pouco, depois de 15 minutos de chuva intensa!!!!  A ribeira, está em um 40% da sua capacidade de encaixe, baixa com uma corrente muito forte e barulhenta, arrasta pedregulhos!!! 
 O caminho entre Funchal e Câmara de Lobos esta num deserto, não há ninguém na rua.

Formaram-se lençóis de agua na estrada em frente de casa

A estrada monumental esta cheio de lençóis de agua!!! a chuva era intensa a caminho para casa!!! Ouvi duas (2) trovoadas as 23:20- 23:30h.

Precipitação acumulada até as 00h 25,8 mm
Temp actual: 17,3ºC
HR: 98%
Vento:SO 9,8 km/h com rajadas de 23,3 Km/h (nada em especial)


----------



## mcpa (20 Abr 2010 às 00:39)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> P.S. Ouvi dizer que a estrada do Pisão tem uma zona agora que foi desviada até à areia da Praia de Água D'álto de forma a tentar manobrar a estrada original para evitar eventuais quedas de terra e de pedras aos carros e à via original dos taludes adjacentes à mesma. Foram comer parte da praia. Que desatino!



Pois é... Este desvio já está a funcionar desde que a estrada foi reaberta ao transito em meados de março... o transito naquela zona é um caos,circula alternadamente, controlado com semáforos, mas sempre dá para ir desenrascando, pois se houver mais algum deslizamento de terras de grandes dimensões como os que ocorreram, não há outra alternativa senão ir pelo norte 
A realidade é que aquele talude sempre foi instável mas com a chuva que choveu, e tem chovido, este inverno a coisa agravou-se bastante, e o que é certo é que sempre que chove, mesmo pouco cai sempre qualquer coisinha, dai que passar ali 2 vezes por dia é de arrepiar...

Bem, de momento chove pelo norte de S. Miguel e por vezes com alguma intensidade. Estão neste momento 16,8ºc...pelo menos no meu quintal


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Abr 2010 às 00:51)

mcpa disse:


> Pois é... Este desvio já está a funcionar desde que a estrada foi reaberta ao transito em meados de março... o transito naquela zona é um caos,circula alternadamente, controlado com semáforos, mas sempre dá para ir desenrascando, pois se houver mais algum deslizamento de terras de grandes dimensões como os que ocorreram, não há outra alternativa senão ir pelo norte
> A realidade é que aquele talude sempre foi instável mas com a chuva que choveu, e tem chovido, este inverno a coisa agravou-se bastante, e o que é certo é que sempre que chove, mesmo pouco cai sempre qualquer coisinha, dai que passar ali 2 vezes por dia é de arrepiar...
> 
> Bem, de momento chove pelo norte de S. Miguel e por vezes com alguma intensidade. Estão neste momento 16,8ºc...pelo menos no meu quintal




Pois é verdade.
Se bem que agora de Inverno eu para ir à parte oriental da ilha tomo sempre o caminho do Norte que é bem mais seguro, embora seja mais ventoso. Sempre que passo pela estrada sul no pisão benzo-me sempre. Tenho um certo medo de passar por ali à noite se tiver a chover muito.

Eles a semana passada no Debate da Região na RTP-Açores fizeram um alerta para os moradores da aldeia da Praia (Água D'Álto), para sairem urgentemente daquela zona por a mesma estar situada no fundo de um vale íngreme e potencialmente destruidor com enxurradas da Lagoa do Fogo e por quebradas dos taludes envolventes. Teve até um geólogo a explicar, o DR Hugo Forjaz Sampaio. Ele diz que viver ali é suicídio!

O que é certo é que a maior parte das pessoas que lá vive são idosos que sempre tiveram ali as suas casas e os seus haveres e tirá-las de lá à força é sempre complicado.

Olha o caso da Ribeira Quente que eles tb queriam evacuar à força as pessoas da freguesia, mas nestes casos é sempre muito chato e complicado forçar as pessoas a saírem das suas casas e dos seus lugares.

Sigo com aguaceiros
 Temperatura nos 14:C


----------



## mcpa (20 Abr 2010 às 00:59)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Pois é verdade.
> Se bem que agora de Inverno eu para ir à parte oriental da ilha tomo sempre o caminho do Norte que é bem mais seguro, embora seja mais ventoso. Sempre que passo pela estrada sul no pisão benzo-me sempre. Tenho um certo medo de passar por ali à noite se tiver a chover muito.
> 
> :C



Pois, quem tem oportunidade de ir pelo norte faz muito bem... mas ir todos os dias de Santo António para a vila franca pelo norte seria um "massacre"... Dai que tenha de ir arriscando passar lá...

Bem, continua a chover mas com menos intensidade. Ainda não ouvi nenhuma trovoada...

Existe algum site que se possa ir acompanhando as descargas eléctricas nos Açores???


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Abr 2010 às 01:01)

mcpa disse:


> Pois, quem tem oportunidade de ir pelo norte faz muito bem... mas ir todos os dias de Santo António para a vila franca pelo norte seria um "massacre"... Dai que tenha de ir arriscando passar lá...
> 
> Bem, continua a chover mas com menos intensidade. Ainda não ouvi nenhuma trovoada...
> 
> Existe algum site que se possa ir acompanhando as descargas eléctricas nos Açores???



Realmente de Santo António para Vila Franca é dose!

Não tens outro remédio mesmo 

Pois tb já tinha perguntado por tal...


----------



## alex vieria (20 Abr 2010 às 01:22)

Sinto-me frustrado em comparar os meus valores com IM, devido que nenhuma estação na Ilha da Madeira esta emitir informação metereologica. Que 3º mundo!!!! So me cabe comparar com os colegas deste forum, haja paciência!!!!


----------



## Vince (20 Abr 2010 às 01:28)

mcpa disse:


> Existe algum site que se possa ir acompanhando as descargas eléctricas nos Açores???




O IMap costuma apanhar algumas. 
http://imapweather.com/  (localiza-te no mapa, e no menu "weather" escolhe "global lightning")

Por acaso agora até há descargas próximas


----------



## Vince (20 Abr 2010 às 01:31)

alex vieria disse:


> Sinto-me frustrado em comparar os meus valores com IM, devido que nenhuma estação na Ilha da Madeira esta emitir informação metereologica. Que 3º mundo!!!! So me cabe comparar com os colegas deste forum, haja paciência!!!!



Telefona para o IM daí para ver se sabes o que se passa. Resmungar aqui de nada adianta, tem que ser com eles.


----------



## Vince (20 Abr 2010 às 10:18)

Na Madeira a madrugada acabou por não trazer mais nenhum célula relevante.






Alguns dados synop das 6z de ontem às 6z de hoje

*Açores*
Horta 7,8mm
Lajes 30,3mm
Angra 30,0 mm
Ponta Delgada 13,1mm
Santa Maria 8,0 mm

*Madeira*
Funchal Santa Catarina 17,0 mm
Funchal 22,0 mm
Porto Santo 2,1 mm

Pena não termos os dados do Areeiro, lá certamente que foi bem mais.


----------



## jonhfx (20 Abr 2010 às 11:02)

Boa dia.
Relativamente aos dados da Estação do Areeiro segundo ouvi no "Diário Regional" da Antena 1 Madeira (pena não estar disponível em Podcast), o responsável do IM na Madeira,João Fernandes, falou em *154 mm *desde as 7 horas de ontem até as 8 de hoje, frisando que a chuva foi intensa nas *zonas montanhosas*. Também referiu que no Lugar de Baixo(Ponta do Sol) caíram 35 mm.
(Vou tentar confirmar os dados mais tarde)


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2010 às 11:14)

*Chuva forte na Madeira causou derrocadas*

O mau tempo que assolou a noite passada o arquipélago da Madeira, que esteve em aviso vermelho, provocou duas derrocadas nas zonas do Curral das Freiras e de Machico. Fonte dos bombeiros de Câmara de Lobos disse à Agência Lusa que o destacamento da freguesia do Curral das Freiras, a Estradas da Madeira e a PSP estão na zona da Fajã Escura a trabalhar para restabelecer a circulação, que se encontra condicionada. 
A mesma fonte adiantou que a derrocada aconteceu pelas 06.50 horas e que a estrada está a ser desobstruída, estando aquela ligação intransitável.   
A corporação do concelho de Machico esteve a desobstruir a estrada de ligação Maroços-Ribeira de Machico devido também a uma pequena derrocada na zona da Madeira da Igreja, estando a circulação já restabelecida.   
O Serviço de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros da Madeira emitiu segunda-feira à noite um alerta para as previsões de precipitação intensa, ventos fortes, recomendando a tomada de precauções nas zonas montanhosas e expostas e alertando para o perigo de derrocadas. Entretanto, o Instituto de Meteorologia alterou o aviso vermelho para amarelo na Madeira.  

JN

*Chuva forte até ao final da manhã*



As previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia apontam para a ocorrência de períodos de chuva por vezes forte e de trovoada até às 12h00 de hoje.
Segundo um comunicado enviado à nossa redacção pelo Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil (SRPC), há previsões de vento forte, principalmente nas zonas montanhosas, com rajadas que poderão atingir os 90 quilómetros.
Neste sentido, o SRPC recomenda a tomadas das necessárias e habituais medidas de precaução e, particularmente, alerta para os riscos que representam, com estas condições, os percursos auto e apeados, sobretudo nas zonas montanhosas e vertentes expostas. Face à possível ocorrência de derrocadas ou queda de árvores, o SRPC informa ainda que poderá ser condicionada ou encerrada a circulação automóvel em algumas vias, devendo as pessoas prestar atenção aos avisos, sinalização e recomendações das autoridades e forças de segurança.
Entretanto a Capitania do Porto do Funchal emitiu um aviso de má visibilidade nas orlas marítimas até às 18h00 de hoje. O Vento será S fresco a muito fresco, rodando para SW moderado a fresco a partir do início da Manhã. Já a visibilidade seria moderada, tornando-se fraca, por vezes má durante a noite. A ondulação será SW de dois a três metros e, na costa Sul, as ondas serão de NW com um a dois metros.
A Capitania recomenda a todas as embarcações que tomem as devidas precauções e, na costa Norte e costa Sul a Oeste do Funchal permaneçam nos portos de abrigo.  

JM


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2010 às 12:15)

Manhã de poucas nuvens no grupo central dos Açores, a permitir a visualização de alguma neve nos pontos mais altos da ilha do Pico.


----------



## Hazores (20 Abr 2010 às 12:35)

bom dia!

aqui pela ilha terceira o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, com o sol a dar um ar a sua graça, vento muito calmo, sem precipitação (ao contrário da noite passada que choveu muito)
resumindo: um dia de primavera que já não fazia à muito tempo...

amnhã de novo um agravamento do estado do tempo para a noite...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Abr 2010 às 13:12)

Bom dia

Por cá depois de um inicio de manhã onde caíram alguns aguaceiros, principalmente em ponta delgada, parece que um tempo primaveril se está a instalar com o céu a apresentar já algumas abertas.


----------



## jonhfx (20 Abr 2010 às 13:16)

Boa Tarde
Rectificando os dados de Manhã,
No Areeiro caíram *154 mm* entre as 19h de ontem e a 7 de hoje!
Sigo com céu pouco nublado e temperatura de 17,3ºC, um dia agradável


----------



## Vince (20 Abr 2010 às 13:53)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa Tarde
> Rectificando os dados de Manhã,
> No Areeiro caíram *154 mm* entre as 19h de ontem e a 7 de hoje!



Obrigado pela informação


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Abr 2010 às 14:12)

Pena não haverem tb pluviómetros (que eu saiba) no Pico da Vara para medirem a quantidade de precipitação registada da noite passada. Que tristeza  Mas ainda um dia vou ligar para lá para ter mesmo a certeza absoluta.

Por agora o céu tende a abrir. embora ainda surja um ou outro aguaceiro.

A depressão está gradualmente a afastar-se dos Açores e agora espera-nos uma breve crista anticiclónica (o que promete bom tempo para as próximas horas). 

Chuva só na quinta-feira com mais uma frente.

A temperatura está nos 16:Cº


----------



## Knyght (20 Abr 2010 às 17:09)

Vince disse:


> Alguns dados synop das 6z de ontem às 6z de hoje
> 
> *Açores*
> Horta 7,8mm
> ...



Os tais 154mm, na maior parte das vezes pelo que tenho visto em relação a previsão/valores registados do Funchal são sempre 3 a 4 vezes superior no Arieiro. Desta vez fugiu a regra pelas tais células formadas.

Em relação aos referidos valores houve picos que em certas localidades provocaram a apreensão como ao utilizador JohnFX, e são estes casos particulares que por vezes causam a piores situações.

Quanto aos avisos dos Açores temos que reparar em duas situações que tem de ser reflectidas e talvez nem seja este o local.

Como aqui tem sido defendido o IM emite avisos e a Protecção Civil responsável na área tendo os dados no terreno emitem então através dos dados de previsão emitidos pelo IM, entidade oficial responsável pela toda a previsão meteorológica em território nacional.

Deixo aqui uma questão devem ser os avisos do IM tornarem-se públicos sendo estes aqueles que aparecem com direito a tempo antena em todos os canais de informação? Ou passar apenas por uma previsão descritiva a responsabilidade do IM para com o publico geral e dar o devido tempo de antena a Protecção Civil Nacional/Regional junto ao boletim meteorológico? Cabendo a estes a avaliação do Potencial de Risco na conjugação de factor dados de Previsão/Condições Físicas do Terreno? Ou então o IM lançar mesmo os Alertas passando então pela Protecção Civil endereçar em relatórios a condição física de risco ao IM...

É que não compreendo porque a diferença nos avisos do IM em relação aos Azores porque se uma Marina que pode ser projectada para ondas de 10metros nos Açores e 5 na Madeira não deixa de existir risco para quem tem um pequeno barco e vai ao mar pescar, por exemplo...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2010 às 17:31)

Knyght disse:


> É que não compreendo porque a diferença nos avisos do IM em relação aos *Azores* porque se uma Marina que pode ser projectada para ondas de 10metros nos Açores e 5 na Madeira não deixa de existir risco para quem tem um pequeno barco e vai ao mar pescar, por exemplo...





Um dia a paciência esgota - se ... mais cedo que o previsto.


----------



## Knyght (20 Abr 2010 às 17:43)

Gerofil disse:


> Um dia a paciência esgota - se ... mais cedo que o previsto.



Caro Amigo Gerofil, não tenha consideração sobre a palavra Azores que é muito acarinhada pelos Azoreanos pode perguntar-lhes. Quanto a questão foi bem colocada creio eu, esforcei-me e estamos a trocar ideias.

Deixo o link para a página dos Azores
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azores
http://www.azores.gov.pt


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2010 às 20:43)

E "a ponta do Pico" lá continua, com neve.


----------



## Sunderlandz (20 Abr 2010 às 21:26)

Como este clima anda, acho que hoje em dia tudo é possivel!
Desculpem a intrusão, mas este topico não é suposto ser para seguimentos do dia a dia?

Boa noite
Sigo com céu pouco nublado!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *19.3ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *67%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1008 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco SSW*
Precipitação -  *2.5 mm *


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2010 às 21:50)

Boa noite,
Céu entre o pouco e muito nublado durante o dia. 
Ocorreu precipitação até ao fim da manhã, num total de 5,6mm
UV máx. 9
Temp max 20ºC
Temp min 14,2ºC

Sigo com 17,2ºC
64%HR
1010hpa


----------



## Hazores (20 Abr 2010 às 22:04)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Como este clima anda, acho que hoje em dia tudo é possivel!
> Desculpem a intrusão, mas este topico não é suposto ser para seguimentos do dia a dia?
> 
> Boa noite
> Sigo com céu pouco nublado!



Este tópico é de seguimento (e de algumas previsões) não sei porque é que andam para aqui a discutir os avisos, pois eles são emitidos e cordenados pelo IM e pela protecção civil e nós temos que aceitar e prontes, se não aceitamos é problema nosso...

céu pouco nublado, diga-se de passagem que já tinha saudades de um dia como o de hoje, pena é que o AA é de pouca dura...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Abr 2010 às 22:14)

Boa noite

Aqui pela Lagoa e seu concelho, o dia apresentou-se com abertas durante a tarde e caíram alguns aguaceiros.

Tmin - 13,7ºC
Tmax - 19,1ºC
Precipitação - 5,4 mm

Actual:

14,6ºC, 86% Hr, 1005,7 hpa, não chove e o céu está parcialmente nublado


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2010 às 22:35)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Desculpem a intrusão, mas este topico não é suposto ser para seguimentos do dia a dia?






Hazores disse:


> Este tópico é de seguimento (e de algumas previsões) não sei porque é que andam para aqui a discutir os avisos, pois eles são emitidos e cordenados pelo IM e pela protecção civil e nós temos que aceitar e prontes, se não aceitamos é problema nosso...



Têm razão!
Os posts foram movidos para o tópico apropriado. 

 Sistema de Alertas do IM


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Abr 2010 às 01:14)

Hazores disse:


> Este tópico é de seguimento (e de algumas previsões) não sei porque é que andam para aqui a discutir os avisos, pois eles são emitidos e cordenados pelo IM e pela protecção civil e nós temos que aceitar e prontes, se não aceitamos é problema nosso...
> 
> céu pouco nublado, diga-se de passagem que já tinha saudades de um dia como o de hoje, pena é que o AA é de pouca dura...



Ninguém está a discutir Hazores. 

Estamos apenas a debater um assunto que no mínimo acho que é do interesse de todos.

Se tivesses lido com atenção o suposto debate terias entendido melhor!

Obrigado André por teres removido as mensagens para o tópico apropriado. Esperemos que a questão dos alertas não seja mais levantada por aqui mas somente lá!

Por aqui 13 ºC de máxima.

Bom tempo para amanhã.

Chuva já na próxima quinta feira.


----------



## Knyght (21 Abr 2010 às 10:26)

Acordamos com o lindo dia de sol, algum vento mas a primavera é assim


----------



## Knyght (21 Abr 2010 às 10:48)

Amigos Açorianos será de pouca duração esse momento primaveril:

Cartas da 01h de Amanhã




Cartas das 13h de Amanhã





Logo terão chuva moderada até ao amanhecer de Sexta-Feira, sendo que Sábado para a Madeira voltaremos a ter chuva no nosso arquipélago tendo que talvez Domingo volto a bater nos Azores uma nova depressão...
Reparem na Carta da 01h de Sábado:






Cada vez mais a tua assinatura *S.Miguel-Azores* faz sentido este ano!


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2010 às 11:23)

Bom dia,
Sigo com céu entre o pouco e muito nublado.
15,4ºC
88%HR
1012hpa
UV 4


----------



## Hazores (21 Abr 2010 às 12:19)

bom dia,

por aqui a ilha amanheceu com um sol radioso, mas as nuvens já se apoderaram novamente do céu.
o vento é que está calmo e a temperatura nos 15º C


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Abr 2010 às 14:10)

Boa tarde.

Um belo dia hoje por aqui. Por vezes pouco nublado aqui pela Lagoa e seu concelho. Temperatura amena

Minima de 11ºC


----------



## Vince (21 Abr 2010 às 15:15)

Knyght disse:


> Caro Amigo Gerofil, não tenha consideração sobre a palavra Azores que é muito acarinhada pelos Azoreanos pode perguntar-lhes. Quanto a questão foi bem colocada creio eu, esforcei-me e estamos a trocar ideias.
> 
> Deixo o link para a página dos Azores
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azores
> http://www.azores.gov.pt




Azores é Açores em inglês. É verdade que os açorianos tem carinho a essa palavra em inglês por causa das grandes comunidades nos EUA, e também porque uma das muitas teorias da origem do nome do arquipélago poder ser a palavra italiana azzur. O governo regional tem uma página que responde também a esse domínio por razoes óbvias, turísticas por exemplo, pois é assim o nome nos países anglo-saxónicos.

Mas nenhum açoriano escreve Azores em textos de português. Pelo que faz como queiras, ou escreves em português, ou então escreve tudo em inglês. Misturar num "portiglês" parece-me uma bimbalhisse, olha se agora os do Porto começassem a escrever Oporto, os de Lisboa Lisbon e por aí fora. 

E a palavra que referiste, Azoreanos, nem é português, nem é inglês, é espanhol. Em inglês diz-se Azoreans. Em português, açorianos. E afinal somos um fórum português para tamanha misturada 



*Desculpem o off-topic*


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Abr 2010 às 15:36)

Bom parece que afinal o bom tempo por aqui foi muito mais breve do que se previa.

Depois de uma bonita manhã primaveril com o sol a espreitar por entre as nuvens brancas, eis agora que o céu se forra por completo e já começam a vir as nuvens acinzentadas.
Neste momento o céu está a aumentar de nebulosidade aqui na zona oeste de São Miguel para mais uma frente de chuva.

Temperatura 16: ºC

Knyght de onde foi que apareceu essa depressão?
Segundo os modelos que vi pelo GFS tudo indica que um AA irá ficar instalado entre a Madeira e o Continente para a semana, bloqueando uma grande baixa que se desenvolverá em larga escala pelo atlântico, vindo apenas os Açores a serem afectados pela sua frente e talvez até por um certo gradiente de presão a nível atmosférico causado pelo contínuo bloqueio do AA à mesma ciclogenese.

Por aquilo que vi penso que a baixa só deverá chegar até aos Açores. E mesmo assim com muito esforço...
Mas não tenhas a menor dúvida que esse ano será um ano propício ao desenvolvimento de eventuais ciclones atlânticos.


----------



## Knyght (21 Abr 2010 às 17:58)

*Vince*


> teorias da origem do nome do arquipélago poder ser a palavra italiana azzur





> Os nomes de origem italiana ou catalã destas ilhas foram a partir de então substituídos por novos nomes, de modo a fazer com que os povoadores se assumissem como os seus descobridores.


... mas ok eu passo a escrever Açores, mas já vou avisando que serei daqueles que irei lutar até ao fim contra o acordo ortográfico, fica desde já o aviso, se vieres com esse preciosismo daqui a uns dias!...

*S.Miguel-Azores* falando de coisas sérias, é esse o panorama previsto pelo Hirlam
Deixo abaixo a carta da depressão bem cavada que poderá vir a chegar aos Açores se o AM enfraquecer...
Carta de Pressão para Sábado as 13h





Seguimento para Domingo do CMC


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2010 às 18:55)

Boa tarde,
O céu pelo norte da ilha apresentou-se em geral nublado com abertas durante o dia de hoje.
Sigo com 14,1ºC
91%HR
1014hpa

min 12,7ºC
max 16,2ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Abr 2010 às 21:31)

Vince disse:


> uma das muitas teorias da origem do nome do arquipélago poder ser a palavra italiana azzur.



*Oftopic:*

Esta é de facto uma das muitas teorias ao nome do nosso arquipélago.
É um aportuguesamento da designação genovesa das míticas ilhas azuis. A partir do vocábulo _Azzurre_, ou _Azzorre_, isto é, _Ilhas Azuis_, terá nascido o nome *Açores* hoje usado, uma vez que as ilhas açorianas possuíam (e possuem) um carregado verde-azulado da vegetação nativa dos Açores, com as típicas aureolas branco-azuladas das nuvens reflectidas no mar e a coroar os montes e as serras mais altas das ilhas, e que quando vistas ao longe e pelos mareantes faziam-nas parecer azuis, quando vistas a curta distância. Facto que actualmente tb acontece quem viaja de barco entre as demais ilhas, que poderá se deparar com esse cenário, mas essa é apenas uma das várias teorias.

Outra teoria diz que à altura da sua descoberta/redescoberta, (porque os Açores já eram conhecidos desde o século XIII figurando em vários mapas europeus, onde até existem nos Açores muitas evidências inclusivé arqueológicas que antes dos portugueses, já outras gentes aqui se teriam estabelecido, mas que rapidamente desistiram dos seus devidos intentos devido ao vulcanismo activo e assombroso que até então caracterizava as ilhas),  os marinheiros portugueses, depararam-se com uma grande abundância de aves de rapina identificadas pelos mesmos como se fossem Açores, o que de facto são apenas Águias de Asa Redonda ou Milhafres Atlânticos, ou Bilhafres ou Queimados como dizem aqui os locais.
 Aves essas actualmente muito abundantes em todas as ilhas à excepção do Corvo e Flores. Daí pode-se ver que se o descobrimento dos Açores tivesse sido feito por Oeste, em vez de Leste para Oeste, muito possivelmente as ilhas teriam tido um outro nome atribuído ao mesmo arquipélago, já que Milhafres não existem nas ilhas Ocidentais do Arquipélago.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

E depois deste interessante offtopic sigo já com céu totalmente encoberto.
São esperadas chuvas para todo o dia de amanhã e uma pequena possibilidade de neblina ou nevoeiro. Sexta uma breve pausa e chuva de novo no Sábado.

Knight, não me parece que os Açores venham a ser fustigados por essa depressão, até porque a tendência é para que um AA se instale entre a Madeira e o Continente, vindo a bloquear sistematicamente tudo o que daqui vem para Leste dos Açores. Posso estar errado mas a essa hora é oque todos os modelos apontam.

Vamos é apanhar ainda com chuva no domingo e segunda feira (essa por vezes forte segundo os ultimos modelos) e algum vento devido ao efeito do gradiente de pressão que será moderado a elevado na zona dos Açores devido a um AA a Leste de nós e de uma extensa região depressionária a querer entrar na zona dos Açores.

Mas claro rapaz que até lá as coisas podem muito bem vir a mudar como é óbvio.
Vamos aguardar pelas últimas actualizações...

Sigo com 15.9 ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Abr 2010 às 22:28)

Boa noite!

Hoje por aqui dia de Primavera com o céu a apresentar-se por vezes pouco nublado mas tendo aumentado de neblusidade ao longo da tarde.

Tmin - 11ºC
Tmax - 21,6ºC
Prec. - 0,0 mm

Dados Actuais:

16,1ºC, 87% Hr, 1014,1 hpa


----------



## Knyght (22 Abr 2010 às 02:53)

Boas noites!

Lá estou eu de olhos abertos outra vez, estou a ficar velho para isto mas também é a ultima noite do mês. Sigo:

Funchal
16.5ºC 1013hpa 1.5m/s
Altitude
10ºC 859hpa 356º à 8.5m/s

Quanto a depresão que aproxima-se aos Açores (e depois de andar as voltas com os nomes e entendendo que Açor em espalhol é Azor e sendo maior lingua na altura que o Português para a Santa Sé de Roma, mas já me fartei desse pormenor...) tal como *S.Miguel-Azores* pelo que lei-o dos modelos e ao longe prefiro seguir o ECMWF ou CMC o AA sim estará como AM contudo não irá ser o suficientemente forte para impedir uma boa precipitação no Arquipelago Açoreano, mas até lá o AM pode converter-se para AA ou enfraquecer e voltar a sair do territorio Português...

Vamos esperar neste momento temos de Aguardar que mais longe que 3 dias em previsão é de loucos esperar que algum acerte a jeito...


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2010 às 08:21)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu nublado por nuvens altas
12,1ºc
89%HR
1015hpa

min 11,4ºC






Quanto ao resto da ilha não há dados, situação que se arrasta a alguns dias:


----------



## Hazores (22 Abr 2010 às 10:39)

bom dia!

tal como estava previsto o dia de hoje amanheceu com nevoeiros, chuva fraca, que pontualmente foi moderada. É mais um daqueles dias em que a humidade é que manda, neste momento na terra-chã a temperatura anda à volta dos 14ºC.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (22 Abr 2010 às 14:51)

Boas!

Por aqui céu encoberto com chuva moderada desde a manhã.

Temperatura 16: ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Abr 2010 às 15:38)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Por aqui céu encoberto com chuva moderada desde a manhã.
> 
> Temperatura 16: ºC



Aqui também chove de forma moderada, mas apenas desde o inicio da tarde.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Abr 2010 às 22:40)

Boa noite!

Tal como já havia dito, o dia foi de chuva durante a tarde. O céu esteve muito nublado e até mesmo encoberto.

Tmin - 14,8ºC
Tmax - 17,7ºC
Prec. - 20,2 mm

Actual:

14,8ºC, 96 % Hr, 1008 hpa, céu muito nublado


----------



## Hazores (22 Abr 2010 às 23:23)

boa noite,

depois de uma manhã chuvosa e com nevoeiros, fez uma tarde primaveril e um inicio da noite de verão, sem nenhuma nuvem no céu, aparecerendo as estrelas a brilhar.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (22 Abr 2010 às 23:40)

Para os meus lados choveu durante todo o dia desde as 7 da manhã para ser mais preciso, e parou pelas 8h 30 da noite.

Agora o céu já se apresenta com algumas estrelas.

Bom tempo para amanhã e Sábado. Domingo e segunda a chuva volta em força.

Temperatura: 14: ºC


----------



## Knyght (23 Abr 2010 às 22:08)

Pelo Funchal tivemos um dia com uma bela manhã primaveril e uma tarde já bem cinzenta nas zonas altas com uma brisa fresca a cortar na esplanada.

Para os Açores é que a depressão irá mesmo atacar no próximo dia 26 segunda-feira entre as 13h-18h.

Chuva moderada a forte...







GFS e CMC também colocam precipitação sendo que o CMC também moderada a forte contudo das 9h-12h


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (23 Abr 2010 às 23:20)

Knyght disse:


> Pelo Funchal tivemos um dia com uma bela manhã primaveril e uma tarde já bem cinzenta nas zonas altas com uma brisa fresca a cortar na esplanada.
> 
> Para os Açores é que a depressão irá mesmo atacar no próximo dia 26 segunda-feira entre as 13h-18h.
> 
> Chuva moderada a forte...




Sim.
Pelo Domingo e Segunda Feira, as previsões apontam para alguma chuva nos Açores. Chuva essa que não passará do Grupo Oriental para diante, uma vez que esta irá ser bloqueada por um Anticiclone que ao que tudo indica irá querer se instalar pelo Atlântico por vários dias.

Voltam os dias anticiclónicos aborrecidos, monótonos e secos (ansiosamente esperados por uns e verdadeiramente detestados por outros) e sem fim à vista.

Por aqui sigo com 15.8 ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Abr 2010 às 23:52)

Boa noite!

Hoje por aqui foi um dia de primavera, com boas abertas, por vezes até pouco nublado.

Tmin - 11,6ºC
Tmax - 21,4ºC

Actual:

16,1ºC, 89% Hr, 1012,1 hpa, Céu nublado


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (24 Abr 2010 às 17:50)

Depois de uma manhã primaveril, o céu está agora a encobrir e são esperadas chuvas já a partir dessa noite para os Açores e prolongando-se até segunda feira. Chuva essa que será forte ao que tudo indica na segunda feira.

Temperatura do ar: 16.6 ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Abr 2010 às 23:10)

Boa noite!

Por cá dia de céu nublado com boas abertas e assim se mantem aqui pela Lagoa. Ao contrário do que estava previsto a chuva ainda nao chegou.

Tmin - 12,7ºC
Tmax - 22,7ºC

Actual:

16,4ºC, 86% Hr, 1015,1 hpa


----------



## Knyght (25 Abr 2010 às 11:23)

Estás são as previsões para o período 06-12h




Embora esteja apenas um registo de 0,1mm no grupo oriental as 9h

Sendo que para amanhã no mesmo período temos a seguinte carta para os Açores





Quanto a Madeira ainda vamos usufruindo do "AM"


----------



## Knyght (25 Abr 2010 às 13:51)

> Instituto de Meteorologia - Avisos Açores
> 
> Acores - G. Oriental
> 
> ...



Segue o aviso que saí-o para os Açores


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Abr 2010 às 04:59)

Boa noite!

Chuva torrencial neste momento pela zona Oeste da ilha de São Miguel.

A temperatura ronda os 15 ºC


----------



## Knyght (26 Abr 2010 às 08:56)

Bom dia

Sol por tudo o Funchal mais um belo dia de primavera.


----------



## Hazores (26 Abr 2010 às 10:34)

bom dia,

grande noite de chuva, desde as 9h da noite até esta manhã, sempre choveu, houve períodos em que esta foi mesmo forte, pelo climmat caíram cerca de 20 mm na terra chã.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Abr 2010 às 12:36)

Bom dia!

Depois de um Sábado excelente; um domingo mediocre a mau, estamos com uma segunda feira péssima por aqui, com muita chuva.

Até ao momento na minha estação, registei 16 mm


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Abr 2010 às 15:07)

Ollá boa tarde!

Céu encoberto e chuva.

Aqui foi toda a noite a chover e ainda chove, chuva essa por vezes forte e soprada por vento igualmente forte.

Mas despeçam-se da chuva amigos do anticiclone, porque essa semana ele vai ficar por aqui. A vinda de uma nova  Baixa pressão para os Açores só para de hoje a 8 dias (Segunda Feira da próxima semana)

Temperatura actual: 17: ºC


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2010 às 20:18)

Dia quente também no arquipélago da Madeira, com o Porto Santo a atingir 27,0ºC de máxima (segundo os dados das synops presentes na ogimet).

Gráficos da temperatura horário registada no Porto Santo.






Não sei se se trata de um record para o mês, mas no período 1971-2000 a temperatura mais alta registada no mês de Abril na EMA de Porto Santo tinha sido 26,4ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Abr 2010 às 21:34)

Boa noite
Hoje foi um daqueles dias de muito calor, e agora quem trabalha durante o dia todo debaixo de sol, garanto-vos que se torna um calor insuportável!
Simplesmente odeio o calor...

Sigo com céu pouco nublado!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *22.3ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *48%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1018 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco N*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Abr 2010 às 22:16)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa foi um dia chuvoso e humido principalmente pela manhã e inicio da tarde, depois a chuva foi parando, mas o céu continuou muito nublado e até com nevoeiros em algumas zonas do concelho.

Tmin - 16,4ºC
Tmax - 21ºC
Precipitação -24,4 mm

Actual

16,9ºC, 94% Hr, 1011,7 hpa


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2010 às 12:44)

Boa tarde,
Céu entre o pouco e muito nublado por nublosidade alta.
Sigo com 22,4ºC
47%HR
1020hpa

No Funchal já chegou aos 27ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Abr 2010 às 14:26)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por São Miguel o dia está com um bocadinho de vento e algo meio nublado, sendo que para as serras encontra-se praticamente encoberto com neblinas.

A temperatura actual está nos 16.8 ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Abr 2010 às 20:31)

Boa tarde!

Uma linha de instabilidade trouxe hoje durante a tarde alguma chuva ainda que momentânea em São Miguel.

Por agora o céu estáa alternar com algumas abertas e o vento sopra fresco 30-40km/h de Noroeste.

Ao contrário da Madeira o tempo por aqui está fresquinho.

15 ºC é a temperatura máxima


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Abr 2010 às 22:58)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa, hoje foi um dia bem melhor que o de ontem, com o céu a apresentar já boas abertas, mas mesmo assim ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros.

Tmin - 15,3ºC
Tmax - 19,1ºC
Precipitação - 0,6 mm

Actual:

15,3ºC, 87 % Hr, 1020,5 hpa


----------



## Rog (28 Abr 2010 às 12:43)

Boa tarde,
Manhã de sol e com temperatura que chegou aos 20,2ºc.
Neste momento e com a entrada de massa de ar frio de norte, temperatura desce para os 16,6ºC actuais, e céu muito nublado com alguma neblina.
91%HR
1022hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Abr 2010 às 15:17)

Boa Tarde

Aqui pela Lagoa regista-se um dia de primavera, com o céu a apresentar boas abertas, apesar de algumas nuvens o sol brilha. Há algum vento mas no geral é fraco.


----------



## Hazores (28 Abr 2010 às 22:36)

boa noite,

dia de primavera também aqui pela ilha terceira, com boas abertas e por  vezes o céu nublado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Abr 2010 às 22:52)

Boa noite. Por aqui o bom tempo continua.

Tmin - 13,8ºC
Tmax - 22,2ºC

Actual:
15,2ºC, 78% Hr, 1026,1 hpa


----------



## Rog (29 Abr 2010 às 11:14)

Bom dia,
Por aqui períodos de céu muito nublado com alguns chuviscos.
14,5ºC
94%HR

min 10,4ºC


----------



## Hazores (29 Abr 2010 às 12:29)

bom dia,

hoje o SOL é que manda nos Açores, em todas as ilhas o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado (pelo menos por agora!). acreditem que já fazia falta uns dias destes aqui por estas ilhas alagadas.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (29 Abr 2010 às 14:36)

Bem Hazores, o sol manda só se for aí na Terceira porque aqui em São Miguel quem manda é a neblina e o nevoeiro na serra.

Aqui céu encoberto e para o final do dia estão mesmo a prever aguaceiros no Grupo Oriental e algumas ilhas do Grupo Central.

Temperatura 16 ºC


----------



## Knyght (29 Abr 2010 às 15:11)

Tempo capacete um pouco mais fresco que nos restantes dias que no Funchal foram bem quentes e abertos.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (29 Abr 2010 às 20:02)

Boas!

O resumo do dia aqui pela banda oeste da ilha de São Miguel foi caracterizado por muita neblina e nevoeiros durante praticamente todo o dia, se bem que para os lados de Ponta Delgada apresentou-se com abertas.

As ultimas actualizações do GFS dão para os próximos dias 7, 8, 9 e 10 de Maio uma depressão para o Grupo Oriental. Pelo que vejo as Grandes Festas dos Açores esse ano (Festas do Senhor Santo Cristo dos Milagres), e que são também as maiores festas do maior município açoriano (Ponta Delgada), vão ser com água.

Esperemos que não, porque por essa altura a ilha de São Miguel torna-se numa verdadeira meca para todos os emigrantes açorianos vindos dos Estados Unidos, Bermuda, Canadá, Brasil e Hawai, e também muitos milhares de forasteiros que aqui vêm pela altura das maiores festas dos Açores. Vamos aguardar para ver!

Por aqui continuação de neblinas e nevoeiro para a serra.

Temperatura: 16 ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Abr 2010 às 22:15)

Boa noite!

Amigo S. Miguel Azores, esse nevoeiro e esse céu encoberto só se foi mesmo aí na zona ocidental da ilha, porque aqui na Lagoa todo o dia o céu apresentou-se algo nublado mas com boas abertas e por vezes até pouco nublado! Aqui na maior parte do dia reino o sol, encoberto temporariamente uma ou outra vez por uma nuvem mais teimosa.

Tmin - 13,9ºC
Tmax - 21,2ºC

Actual:

16,7ºC, 83% Hr, 1023 hpa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Abr 2010 às 01:48)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Amigo S. Miguel Azores, esse nevoeiro e esse céu encoberto só se foi mesmo aí na zona ocidental da ilha, porque aqui na Lagoa todo o dia o céu apresentou-se algo nublado mas com boas abertas e por vezes até pouco nublado! Aqui na maior parte do dia reino o sol, encoberto temporariamente uma ou outra vez por uma nuvem mais teimosa.
> 
> ...



Pois amigo eu soube que para os teus lados o céu estava mais aberto, mas como aqui a zona Oeste é mais húmida do que a Lagoa, o dia por aqui não foi grandes coisas sendo a neblina uma constante durante todo o dia, facto que eles até ontem no Boletim meteorológico já tinham anunciado que ia acontecer.

A realidade climática numa ilha não é a mesma, e muda muito mais com  altitude. Quase que aposto que a Barrosa tb teve encoberta, uma vez que as Cummeiras (Zona Oeste) que são um pouco mais baixas do que a Barrosa estiveram encobertas.

Por agora o tempo tá calmo mas amanhã eles dão mesmo continuação de muita nebulosidade e até de aguaceiros fracos. Com sorte chega aí até à Lagoa.

Sigo neste momento com uma temperatura de 15 ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Abr 2010 às 14:48)

Boas!

Céu encoberto com ocorrência de algumas cortinas de chuvisco na serra.

Vento moderado de norte 20-30 km/h

Temperatura: 18 ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Abr 2010 às 23:42)

Boa noite!

Por aqui mais um dia bom, embora hoje o céu se tenha apresentado com mais neblusidade principalmente durante a manhã. Algumas abertas pela tarde.

Tmin - 15,7ºC
Tmax - 21,5ºC

Actual

16,7ºC, 88% Hr, 1023,1 hpa


----------

